# Arbery trial: Plead deal Rejected



## makeoutparadise (Nov 5, 2021)

> CNN) — The trial for the charged in the killing of Black jogger  began Friday with opening statements, again drawing the nation's attention to the small-town Georgia case in which race has continued to be a central factor.
> Jurors -- 11 White and one Black -- selected in were sworn in Friday morning, tasked with deciding whether Gregory McMichael, his son Travis McMichael and their neighbor, William "Roddie" Bryan Jr., are guilty of malice and felony murder in connection with Arbery's shooting. They also face charges of aggravated assault, false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment.  not guilty.
> In her opening statement, prosecutor Linda Dunikoski told the jurors, "We are here because of assumptions and driveway decisions."
> 
> ...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 5, 2021)

I hope you guys appreciate none of us on the other side of the aisle bothered posting about the start of the rittenhouse trial

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 5, 2021)

Great


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 5, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I hope you guys appreciate none of us on the other side of the aisle bothered posting about the start of the rittenhouse trial


I should actually post about that too

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 5, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I hope you guys appreciate none of us on the other side of the aisle bothered posting about the start of the rittenhouse trial


He will probably get away with murder, and you're happy about it. So fucking what?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 5, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I hope you guys appreciate none of us on the other side of the aisle bothered posting about the start of the rittenhouse trial


because we're honest in not caring about the outcome.
outrage olympics soon too, i'm wondering what they're gonna chase it with.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> because we're honest in not caring about the outcome.
> outrage olympics soon too, i'm wondering what they're gonna chase it with.


Right because every time that guy's name comes up there are assholes running around here saying that he deserves to get off because all he did was break several laws to cross borders and shoot people in a place where he had no business being with a gun he had no right to have.

reiatsuflow wants to pretend that he's not creaming his pants every time one of his little Faschy idols gets away with some heinous crime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 5, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Right because every time that guy's name comes up there are assholes running around here saying that he deserves to get off because all he did was break several laws to cross borders and shoot people in a place where he had no business being with a gun he had no right to have.
> 
> reiatsuflow wants to pretend that he's not creaming his pants every time one of his little Faschy idols gets away with some heinous crime.



Come on now. If you don't get off my dick soon I'm going to push you into some grass, your goofy steve urkel ass is allergic to everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 5, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Right because every time that guy's name comes up there are assholes running around here saying that he deserves to get off because all he did was break several laws to cross borders and shoot people in a place where he had no business being with a gun he had no right to have.
> 
> reiatsuflow wants to pretend that he's not creaming his pants every time one of his little Faschy idols gets away with some heinous crime.


but there's black witnesses from the night that say he should get off too...lemme guess they've now lost their black card or some trite garbage like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 5, 2021)

No, but white racists love to pick and choose their black "token" who are sometimes sellouts just to justify their bigotry by pretending to be racially neutral..

However, based on description from video taken....it could go either way but I personally think there is racial bias...but we will see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eros (Nov 5, 2021)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> No, but white racists love to pick and choose their black "token" who are sometimes sellouts just to justify their bigotry by pretending to be racially neutral..
> 
> However, based on description from video taken....it could go either way but I personally think there is racial bias...but we will see.


The judges in some of these cases are biased, and that alone is suspicious.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 5, 2021)

I saw their lawyer say they acted in self-defence shooting down an unarmed guy who was jogging whilst they were trying to carry out a "citizens arrest". Citizens arrest for what? The guy wouldn't define it.

This is the worst defence I could imagine, because it opens the floodgate to people going around shooting people saying the exact statement above. Such a ridiculous stance to take.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Van Basten (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, the defendant is white, so….


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 5, 2021)

Do you need to be the same race as the person on trial to be on the jury?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 5, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Do you need to be the same race as the person on trial to be on the jury?


Do you want an all black jury in Atlanta or Detroit or an all Hispanic jury in Houston?


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Nov 5, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> but there's black witnesses from the night that say he should get off too...lemme guess they've now lost their black card or some trite garbage like that.


Is Kanye West right that Slavery was a choice because he’s black?


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 6, 2021)

> The trial for the charged in the killing of Black jogger


Anyone else find it weird they keep referring to him as a black jogger like that was his occupation or something?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 6, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Anyone else find it weird they keep referring to him as a black jogger like that was his occupation or something?


In alt right circles they’ve started using the word “Jogger” as a replacement for the N-word

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Anyone else find it weird they keep referring to him as a black jogger like that was his occupation or something?


I think people should be more concerned with what the statements by the judge. He is clearly showing a bias. Judges are not supposed to do that, especially in a murder trial. I'm sure you knew that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 6, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> In alt right circles they’ve started using the word “Jogger” as a replacement for the N-word


I know, I get called it on video games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 6, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> I know, I get called it on video games.


Lol oof


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Do you want an all black jury in Atlanta or Detroit or an all Hispanic jury in Houston?


I don’t think race should matter in jury selection.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I don’t think race should matter in jury selection.


It shouldn't, but it does. Welcome to the real world where race matters in jury selection in a murder trial.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> It shouldn't, but it does. Welcome to the real world where race matters in jury selection in a murder trial.


It doesn’t.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Old 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 6, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Right because every time that guy's name comes up there are assholes running around here saying that he deserves to get off because all he did was break several laws to cross borders and shoot people in a place where he had no business being with a gun he had no right to have.
> 
> reiatsuflow wants to pretend that he's not creaming his pants every time one of his little Faschy idols gets away with some heinous crime.



Nah, I don’t think so. Anybody who tries to prevent a house fire and does first aid to people without asking for anything in return is welcome in my house. Whether he may have a gun or not.

But I kinda understand that yours is the opposite. Anybody who loots gas stations and tries to commit arson is welcome in your house? Just as long as he is against law enforcement?

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 6, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> It shouldn't, but it does. Welcome to the real world where race matters in jury selection in a murder trial.


Strange that they think theres enough Bias in the world when it comes to new media outlets 
But when it comes implicit bias and racial prejudice it seems like those things don’t exist


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2021)

I feel bad for Kyle. The poor kid doesn’t deserve this. If justice still exists in America, he’ll walk.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 6, 2021)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Anybody who loots gas stations and tries to commit arson is welcome in your house?




“He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.” John 8:7



> Don't do unto others what you don't want done unto you. - Confucius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> “He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.” John 8:7


Wasn’t one of them a pedo?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Wasn’t one of them a pedo?


I don’t know, the gospel were anonymously written. So if you know if your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandfather slept with when he was 20 you get a gold star.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> I don’t know, the gospel were anonymously written. So if you know if your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandfather slept with when he was 20 you get a gold star.


I meant the rioters that Rittenhouse killed.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I don’t think race should matter in jury selection.


I wonder if you still have that opinion if the next cop on trial for murdering a black person gets a jury of exclusively black people.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I meant the rioters that Rittenhouse killed.


Rottenhouse didn’t know that nor is he a judge. So it doesn’t matter.

Plus I don’t believe in the death penalty so it matters even less why the victims were.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 6, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> He will probably get away with murder, and you're happy about it. So fucking what?



It was self defense.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Rottenhouse didn’t know that nor is he a judge. So it doesn’t matter.
> 
> Plus I don’t believe in the death penalty so it matters even less why the victims were.


No. I just think it’s really weird to say that you can’t judge pedos. I judge them. I judge them really hard, because it’s arguably the worst thing a person can do. They attacked him. He defended himself. And they paid the price.


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> It was self defense.


Yeah. Murdering black men in cold blood sure does sound like self-defense to me. Might as well legalize it when white people kill black people like it's 1921 again. The good ol' days!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> No. I just think it’s really weird to say that you can’t judge pedos. I judge them. I judge them really hard, because it’s arguably the worst thing a person can do. They attacked him. He defended himself. And they paid the price.


I didn’t say you can’t judge them, and beside you were not talking about them as pedophiles when I quoted you, but as anti police rioters.
Don’t shift the goal post.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 6, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Yeah. Murdering black men in cold blood sure does sound like self-defense to me. Might as well legalize it when white people kill black people like it's 1921 again. The good ol' days!



I was referring to Kyle Rittenhouse the 3 people he killed was white if i recall correctly i might be confused though

The 3 white men in this case should go to jail. The one driving for much lesser time though


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> I didn’t say you can’t judge them, and beside you were not talking about them as pedophiles when I quoted you, but as anti police rioters.
> Don’t shift the goal post.


No. I was. And I’m judging them. Not only was he a pedo, but he attacked a child (Rittenhouse). It’s really weird that you want to defend this guy.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I feel bad for Kyle. The poor kid doesn’t deserve this. If justice still exists in America, he’ll walk.


Completely irrelevant here go cry about that kid in his threads

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2021)

Dont let these idiots turn this into a rittenhouse thread @Island

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> No. I was. And I’m judging them. Not only was he a pedo, but he attacked a child (Rittenhouse). It’s really weird that you want to defend this guy.


Its more that him being one doesn't have any bearing on the case of hand. He and Rittenhouse didn't get into a fight because Rittenhouse was a child nor did Rittenhouse assume any pedo related plight was in store for him when he shot. 

You can certainly say that little of value was lost but in a court of law that shouldn't really help Rittenhouse's case. We don't applaud the arsonist because the house he set on fire belonged to a jerk.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Yeah. Murdering black men in cold blood sure does sound like self-defense to me. Might as well legalize it when white people kill black people like it's 1921 again. The good ol' days!


It basically is legal it seems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It basically is legal it seems


I only kill in self-defense. Worry not.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I feel bad for Kyle. The poor kid doesn’t deserve this. If justice still exists in America, he’ll walk.


He doesn’t deserve a fair or rigged trial?

that’s a rather 180 coming from you.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 6, 2021)

Can someone give me a summary of this case? Why has this unleashed a shitstorm here?

If this is a murder and everyone is not unanimously condemning it, I assume there is doubt or happened under controversial circumstances.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Can someone give me a summary of this case? Why has this unleashed a shitstorm here?
> 
> If this is a murder and everyone is not unanimously condemning it, I assume there is doubt or happened under controversial circumstances.


These two racist monsters patrolled the streets looking for a African American to 'arrest' then gunned down Ahmuad I'm cold blood, then the crime was covered up for months by a rogue DA before these two were finally arrested. And they are likely to get off without consequence's because of the near all white jury.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Velocity (Nov 6, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> These two racist monsters patrolled the streets looking for a African American to 'arrest' then gunned down Ahmuad I'm cold blood, then the crime was covered up for months by a rogue DA before these two were finally arrested. And they are likely to get off without consequence's because of the near all white jury.


One day folks will realise the justice system in America was designed to fuck over everyone but white people since the 1700s and not a damn thing has changed since. The only reason the guy that killed George Floyd went to prison is because the whole world was enraged by his murder and they couldn't brush it under the rug after that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2021)

Velocity said:


> One day folks will realise the justice system in America was designed to fuck over everyone but white people since the 1700s and not a damn thing has changed since. The only reason the guy that killed George Floyd went to prison is because the whole world was enraged by his murder and they couldn't brush it under the rug after that.


Aren’t Asians incarcerated at A lower rate than Europeans?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2021)

there's gonna be a lot of rage when this one concludes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 6, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Can someone give me a summary of this case? Why has this unleashed a shitstorm here?
> 
> If this is a murder and everyone is not unanimously condemning it, I assume there is doubt or happened under controversial circumstances.



This was that case where two guys in a pickup truck drove down another guy on foot to confront him over a suspected crime and ended up killing him. One of the drivers was a former cop and I guess they suspected arbery was stealing things from a construction site.

The contention doesn't seem to be over the lead up to the confrontation. Both the defense and prosecutor acknowledge the pursuers had no hard evidence arbery committed a crime, they were taking the law into their own hands / being proactive citizens / being yeehaw vigilante assholes.

The contention is over the confrontation itself and whether arbery was shot in self defense.

It's a firearm problem. If you have a gun and you get into a physical tussle with someone, even if that tussle isn't otherwise life threatening, the close proximity of another human being to your gun escalates the situation into a life or death struggle because that someone might take your gun away. Even if someone attacked you because you trained a gun on them and they feared for their life, their grabbing at you and your gun now makes you fear for your life, and the grim reaper dominoes fall. At least that's what the defense will be arguing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> This was that case where two guys in a pickup truck drove down another guy on foot to confront him over a suspected crime and ended up killing him. One of the drivers was a former cop and I guess they suspected arbery was stealing things from a construction site.
> 
> The contention doesn't seem to be over the lead up to the confrontation. Both the defense and prosecutor acknowledge the pursuers had no hard evidence arbery committed a crime, they were taking the law into their own hands / being proactive citizens / being yeehaw vigilante assholes.
> 
> ...




Pretty much this.

It is slightly a gray area. Like if i dont know Reiastu has a gun and i start punching him and i see him pulling a gun out now me fearing for my life grab him by his tiny neck and strangle the white life out of him. Am i justified in doing so?

Depending on the details it could go either way. 

IMO if you get into a fight with someone they pull out a knife and you pull out your knife and kill him i think you should go to prison. Unlesss you have a good justification for getting into that fight.

In this case the white guys do not have good justification so they should go to prison imo

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> This was that case where two guys in a pickup truck drove down another guy on foot to confront him over a suspected crime and ended up killing him. One of the drivers was a former cop and I guess they suspected arbery was stealing things from a construction site.
> 
> The contention doesn't seem to be over the lead up to the confrontation. Both the defense and prosecutor acknowledge the pursuers had no hard evidence arbery committed a crime, they were taking the law into their own hands / being proactive citizens / being yeehaw vigilante assholes.
> 
> ...





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> These two racist monsters patrolled the streets looking for a African American to 'arrest' then gunned down Ahmuad I'm cold blood, then the crime was covered up for months by a rogue DA before these two were finally arrested. And they are likely to get off without consequence's because of the near all white jury.




Under what authority were they arresting him? They initiated the confrontation, if this is really what happened sounds to me very clear manslaughter.

Maybe not murder, if they didnt have the intent of killing him, but clearly manslaughter.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 6, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> It is slightly a gray area. Like if i dont know Reiastu has a gun and i start punching him and i see him pulling a gun out now me fearing for my life grab him by his tiny neck and strangle the white life out of him. Am i justified in doing so?



But here THEY started the confrontation. So they are the ones that started throwing hands.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 6, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Under what authority were they arresting him? They initiated the confrontation, if this is really what happened sounds to me very clear manslaughter.
> 
> Maybe not murder, if they didnt have the intent of killing him, but clearly manslaughter.



We do have a citizen's arrest over here, but I forget what the narrative is supposed to be for the pursuers.

They even had a third guy following them recording the whole thing who had to "oh shit" shut off the camera as soon as he realized someone was about to die, I don't know what these people thought they were doing with this jacked up neighborhood watch desperados shit.

But if arbery fought back, which afaik he definitely did (it's in the video), then we have that whole trayvon martin situation again where you have an aggressive snooping non-officer bothering a civilian, a scuffle, and then someone's shot dead. 

I don't think we have a hard and fast rule on that stuff, it's more about degrees of the thing, how aggressive was each party. I don't know how aggressive arbery was when he fought back, but I do know driving up on someone you don't know and jumping out with a firearm is super aggressive.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 6, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> But here THEY started the confrontation. So they are the ones that started throwing hands.


Which i stated homie had to edit that in cause i forgot to say that lmao


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 6, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Dont let these idiots turn this into a rittenhouse thread @Island


Why you crying to mods?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 6, 2021)

That said the shooter cleans up nice.


Definitely guilty, 10/10 racist, probably also molests children


into opposing lawyer in The Practice


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 6, 2021)

...

The Practice is not a current reference is it.


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> ...
> 
> The Practice is not a current reference is it.


Not really. It's been off the air since you were a teenager.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 7, 2021)

They are probably gonna get off scott free since they are white. Usually if something like this happens (self defense claim with obvious provocation/baiting) the white guy or black guy gets away scott free because of a self defense claim.

It’s only if you’re asian that you will not get a fair trial and will not get self defense claim and will be arrested.

Asians always gets the fuck you hand of justice when it comes to self defense claims. Whether they be the victim or accused

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 7, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Anyone else find it weird they keep referring to him as a black jogger like that was his occupation or something?


Maybe he was a professional Competitive Power Walker


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 7, 2021)

I am sorry to ask this, but why is the ethnicity of the jurors relevant? Surely, in this age, white supremacy is not nearly as strong as it once was, and the jurors will make their decisions based upon logic and not emotion?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> That said the shooter cleans up nice.
> 
> 
> Definitely guilty, 10/10 racist, probably also molests children
> ...


and not a tattoo in sight unlike that shifty capitol police officer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 7, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry to ask this, but why is the ethnicity of the jurors relevant? Surely, in this age, white supremacy is not nearly as strong as it once was, and the jurors will make their decisions based upon logic and not emotion?


The very case suggest it was strong enough for someone to get murdered because he was jogging while black. And the attorneys sure seem to suspect its still going strong otherwise they wouldn't have worked hard to remove black jurors. 

If the ethnicity wasn't relevant to the case then the attorneys wouldn't have found it relevant enough to intervene against the installment of black jurors. But that's exactly what they did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 7, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> and not a tattoo in sight unlike that shifty capitol police officer


Tattoos are awesome. You can even get one on your eye now.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 7, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> The very case suggest it was strong enough for someone to get murdered because he was jogging while black. And the attorneys sure seem to suspect its still going strong otherwise they wouldn't have worked hard to remove black jurors.
> 
> If the ethnicity wasn't relevant to the case then the attorneys wouldn't have found it relevant enough to intervene against the installment of black jurors. But that's exactly what they did.



I was under the impression that selection of jurors was a completely random process that did not take into account any demographic qualities of the people, but it seems that I was misinformed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 7, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Tattoos are awesome. You can even get one on your eye now.


I cant wait to go blind.

...

I'm tired of this world. I just want Truck-kun to isekai me already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 7, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I cant wait to go blind.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm tired of this world. I just want Truck-kun to isekai me already.



You're not tired of this world yami you're just tired of what you've been doing in this world, every day's another chance to turn it all around.



*just searched out the quote and doesn't realize the scene ends with tom cruise jumping off a roof*


----------



## Eros (Nov 7, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I cant wait to go blind.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm tired of this world. I just want Truck-kun to isekai me already.


I want to become a blind man with psionic powers.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 7, 2021)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> They are probably gonna get off scott free since they are white. Usually if something like this happens (self defense claim with obvious provocation/baiting) the white guy or black guy gets away scott free because of a self defense claim.
> 
> It’s only if you’re asian that you will not get a fair trial and will not get self defense claim and will be arrested.
> 
> Asians always gets the fuck you hand of justice when it comes to self defense claims. Whether they be the victim or accused


What is this I'm picking up? A racist asian man, full of self pity, and ignorance




> In her opening statement earlier Friday, prosecutor Linda Dunikoski argued the defendants tracked down Arbery and cornered and fatally shot him without evidence or knowledge he'd done anything wrong, despite saying they were attempting a citizen's arrest.
> "In this case, all three of these defendants did everything they did based on assumptions," she said. "Not on facts, not on evidence -- on assumptions. And they made decisions in their driveways based on those assumptions that took a young man's life. And that is why we are here."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 7, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> What is this I'm picking up? A racist asian man, full of self pity, and ignorance



What’s this? Another racist Karen who is  mad for knowing that asians are actually victims of systemic racism as well as/probably even more than any other minority?

I mean, how dare asians be victims huh?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> What is this I'm picking up? A racist asian man, full of self pity, and ignorance


Surprise, surprise, one of the site's known racists doesn't like your posts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

the laws states that a person is innocent until proven guilty. For all intents and  purposes Abury was defending himself and they killed a innocent man with no proof or evidence of wrong doing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 8, 2021)

I am torn apart on the argument about the jury race being important.

Do I think it matters? It definitively should not, but I think it it sadly does.

But here is the thing, if it matters, it means the race of the jury will carry bias.

This means that arguing for having a white or black jury, is arguing for the jury to be biased one way or another.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> I am torn apart on the argument about the jury race being important.
> 
> Do I think it matters? It definitively should not, but I think it it sadly does.
> 
> ...


Sad to say its the South. Georgia may be turning purple but it still has a lot of pre-Civil Rights era thinking people within it.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 8, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Surprise, surprise, one of the site's known racists doesn't like your posts.


Nah, I aint racist. This is just an example of your typical hyperliberal tactic to accuse somebody of racism against anybody who disagrees with them.

Just admit it. You both hate asians and would love to punch one on the street if u can get away with it.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was under the impression that selection of jurors was a completely random process that did not take into account any demographic qualities of the people, but it seems that I was misinformed.


The first selection of jurors is (mostly) but both the plaintiff and defendant can go over each juror and decide to remove him or keep him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 8, 2021)

this page lmao


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 8, 2021)

And there are no asian jurors?


----------



## Azula (Nov 8, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> I am torn apart on the argument about the jury race being important.
> 
> Do I think it matters? It definitively should not, but I think it it sadly does.
> 
> ...



This doesn't make sense.

The judicial process must give justice to the victim.

Giving justice and ruling in favor of the victim is not bias.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 8, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> the laws states that a person is innocent until proven guilty. For all intensive purposes Abury was defending himself and they killed a innocent man with no proof or evidence of wrong doing.


that goes both ways you know.
arbery wasn't going to be killed anyway until he charged at the guy who was holding a shot gun, and this detail will no doubt be missed by this thread for years after the case has been closed.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 8, 2021)

Being white doesn't make people racist wtf is that headline

Americans

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Being white doesn't make people racist wtf is that headline
> 
> Americans


Ya need to look up the civil rights movement and all the history of lynchings in the south
You will find that Black people in The united states have rarely gotten justice when there is a all white jury

America has a caste system based on race
the same reason a white woman in New york openly threatened a man in central park that she would “Call the cops and tell them a black man is bothering me” 

Is the same reason white all white juries in the US rarely convict one of their own for clear cut and guilty crimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 8, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Ya need to look up the civil rights movement and all the history of lynchings in the south
> You will find that Black people in The united states have rarely gotten justice when there is a all white jury
> 
> America has a caste system based on race
> ...


this is an overstatement, it applies to hick ass rural areas sure, but acting like most or all white people are fundamentally dishonest enough to completely disregard justice pls no

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> this is an overstatement, it applies to hick ass rural areas sure, but acting like most or all white people are fundamentally dishonest enough to completely disregard justice pls no


The lady threatening to call the cops on a guy just for being black was not in a hick town it was in New York
At one time the US justice system made it illegal for a black person to testify against a white person
Thats why the IRL guy who’s life was based on 12 years a slave never got justice against the people who trafficked him
One is very naive to think that just because we past civil rights legislation in the 1960s and elected Obama in 2008
That a good number of white Americans  stopped being prejudiced and racist.

much in the same way that just because in the 1920s and 30s’ we banned Alcohol and weed. people stopped smoking joints and drinking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 8, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> The lady threatening to call the cops on a guy just for being black was not in a hick town it was in New York
> At one time the US justice system made it illegal for a black person to testify against a white person
> Thats why the IRL guy who’s life was based on 12 years a slave never got justice against the people who trafficked him
> One is very naive to think that just because we past civil rights legislation in the 1960s and elected Obama in 2008
> ...


none of this is wrong, what I take issue with is “white juries rarely convict their own”

sounds like bullshit

yes a ton of white ppl (and every other race) are racist assholes, but a ton aren’t as well

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> none of this is wrong, what I take issue with is “white juries rarely convict their own”
> 
> sounds like bullshit
> 
> yes a ton of white ppl (and every other race) are racist assholes, but a ton aren’t as well


So I urge you and anyone else here doubting this to really try and go and find learn about the research stats and history on your own.
In order for a fair trail to happen a Jury is supposed to be made up of one’s peers. People who come from either a diverse back ground or a similar background of your own. So it can be fair. If you ask black and white people their experiences and perspectives of American life you will find that they are living in two different Americas

The problem is, black people were forbidden to serve on juries until THE SUPREME court stepped in and made courts in the US pick black people to serve

Here is a law paper talking about how white juries often value black people’s lives less then white peoples

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

> pool, (ii) the *gap in conviction rates for black versus white defendants is eliminated when there is at least one black member of the jury pool, and (iii) conviction rates for white defendants are significantly higher when there is at least one black member of the jury pool (versus all-white jury pools). The estimates are robust to a number of alternative specifications, such as the inclusion of other case and defendant characteristics interacted with jury race, and the same pattern holds in both Lake and Sarasota Counties independently.*
> Having established that the racial composition of the jury pool has a substantial impact on conviction rates, we consider a number of possible channels through which random variation in the composition of the jury pool might affect trial outcomes. Most obviously and directly, having at least one black member in the jury pool makes it feasible to have a black member on the seated jury. Black representation on the seated jury might affect trial outcomes not only through the jury deliberation and decision process but also by affecting how the case is presented and argued by the prosecution and defense attorney


THE IMPACT OF JURY RACE IN CRIMINAL TRIALS


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 8, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> the laws states that a person is innocent until proven guilty. For all intensive purposes Abury was defending himself and they killed a innocent man with no proof or evidence of wrong doing.



It’s “intents and purposes”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 8, 2021)

Its possible that the majority white jury will recognize the obvious murder as such and act accordingly. However the fact that the attorneys made the effort to block black people from the jury implies that there's at least a chance they won't do that, otherwise the attorneys wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> It’s “intents and purposes”


Thanks suba lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

I mean even white people know deep down they get treated differently by the justice system. One lady claimed she wasnt going to jail because she had white skin as a reason
She said she wasn’t going to jail for Jan. 6, citing ‘blonde hair white skin.’ A judge sentenced her to 60 days​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 8, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> I mean even white people know deep down they get treated differently by the justice system. One lady claimed she wasnt going to jail because she had white skin as a reason
> She said she wasn’t going to jail for Jan. 6, citing ‘blonde hair white skin.’ A judge sentenced her to 60 days​


Its not really something to celebrate. Yeah she's going to jail but apparently trying to overthrow the government carries a lighter sentence than having a bag of weed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 8, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> I mean even white people know deep down they get treated differently by the justice system. One lady claimed she wasnt going to jail because she had white skin as a reason
> She said she wasn’t going to jail for Jan. 6, citing ‘blonde hair white skin.’ A judge sentenced her to 60 days​


They probably wouldn’t have if she didn’t say that dumb shit


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 8, 2021)

Azula said:


> This doesn't make sense.
> 
> The judicial process must give justice to the victim.
> 
> Giving justice and ruling in favor of the victim is not bias.


.
I am not saying that, it is just the logical conclusion of race being important in juries.

Premise:

The race of the jury is an important factor in a trial.

Conclusion:

Depending on its race, the jury will be biased towards the prosecution or the defense.

How is either of these situations fair?

Either the racial composition of a jury matters or not. And if it matters, which I think it does, then it means race brings bias to the jury.

It is pretty simple.

The easiest solution would be to have a 50-50% jury. But because this is an adversarial system, in which neither the prosecution or defense care about justice, but about getting a conviction or an acquittal, its hard.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 8, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Its not really something to celebrate. Yeah she's going to jail but apparently trying to overthrow the government carries a lighter sentence than having a bag of weed.



Blame juries. If they refused to convict on drug crimes, the law would had been repealed long ago.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Blame juries. If they refused to convict on drug crimes, the law would had been repealed long ago.



What

This logic makes no sense at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 8, 2021)

Parallax said:


> What
> 
> This logic makes no sense at all



I wasn't around for this as an adult but I get the sense that a good bloc of america was all in on the "war on drugs" when it happened the same way we were all in on the war on terror when it happened. That was the hillary clinton superpredators era and everybody was nervous about the crack epidemic and gangs and they were pushing D.A.R.E through every school and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 8, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I wasn't around for this as an adult but I get the sense that a good bloc of america was all in on the "war on drugs" when it happened the same way we were all in on the war on terror when it happened. That was the hillary clinton superpredators era and everybody was nervous about the crack epidemic and gangs and they were pushing D.A.R.E through every school and all sorts of stuff.


The war on drugs failed spectacularly. The western world needs to realise this and adapt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Draffut (Nov 8, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Do you need to be the same race as the person on trial to be on the jury?



Jury should be representative of the population where the crime was committed.  Brunswick, GA is 60% black, so the jury should be roughly that too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Why is it so hard for them to find a black person to be a jury? 

It doesn’t make sense? Are white people thinking that because you’re poc it means you will be biased?

Maybe the court is just too lazy or their racism is playing in looking for non-white juries. This is an obvious case of white people trying to push an unfair trial.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 8, 2021)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Why is it so hard for them to find a black person to be a jury?
> 
> It doesn’t make sense? Are white people thinking that because you’re poc it means you will be biased?
> 
> Maybe the court is just too lazy or their racism is playing in looking for non-white juries. This is an obvious case of white people trying to push an unfair trial.



There is a long history of excluding black jurors in the US.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Draffut said:


> There is a long history of excluding black jurors in the US.


That doesn’t sound like reason enough. Because it would be traditional (assuming there is no such thing as racism ) which prolly won’t fly too good in court.
If they are going to choose a mostly all white jury, then they better have good reason to believe that whites jury fairer than other poc?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 8, 2021)

Draffut said:


> Jury should be representative of the population where the crime was committed.  Brunswick, GA is 60% black, so the jury should be roughly that too.


I don’t think so. The race shouldn’t matter at all.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 8, 2021)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Why is it so hard for them to find a black person to be a jury?
> 
> It doesn’t make sense? Are white people thinking that because you’re poc it means you will be biased?
> 
> Maybe the court is just too lazy or their racism is playing in looking for non-white juries. This is an obvious case of white people trying to push an unfair trial.


due to how racialised the afro-american collective has become what with the dems using the afro-american community as their political football, the courts can't trust folks to judge fairly. is what it is.
this will always be the case until everyone collectively wakes up, but going by the ideas peddled by the bleeding heart types in here, it's never gonna happen. fuck being far from it, it'll just never happen while this society still stands.
the white folks have white guilt running through their heads so they'll be extra fair in a case between races, the bleeding heart types should be jumping for joy it's a white jury if they're so sure about their case.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

Are people really still trying to say “It doesn’t matter if a jury is all white”
Fucking read history text books and realize that from emmet till to Rodney king all white juries don’t work for black victims and defendants.

You’re shutting your eyes to the problem at this point

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 8, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Are people really still trying to say “It doesn’t matter if a jury is all white”
> Fucking read history text books and realize that from emmet till to Rodney king all white juries don’t work for black victims and defendants.
> 
> You’re shutting your eyes to the problem at this point


It's also like they have never met and or had actual meaningful conversations with African Americans at all, which is even more disturbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> It's also like they have never met and or had actual meaningful conversations with African Americans at all, which is even more disturbing.


Like if they’re  not from America I can kinda get but if they are really Americans then they are not really educated or aren’t paying attention to history or even this past year of unrest

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Draffut (Nov 9, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I don’t think so. The race shouldn’t matter at all.



Then why are they almost always primarily or completely white?

Saying "Race shouldn't matter" while you simultaneously rig every jury to be one race is just racism behind the thinest of veils.  It's like the racists saying "I'm not against legal immigration, just illegal immigration.  Now let's ban black and brown people from legally immigrating."

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 9, 2021)

Draffut said:


> Then why are they almost always primarily or completely white?


Are they?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 9, 2021)

So, for those who think all white juries are harmless, think again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 9, 2021)

On the flip side of things; saying that they should be judged by their peers…I mean aren’t the accused white?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 9, 2021)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> On the flip side of things; saying that they should be judged by their peers…I mean aren’t the accused white?


Here's the trick. You don't want an all black jury either.


----------



## Amol (Nov 9, 2021)

Race shouldn't matter in jury selection. Theoretically speaking.

In real life of course this thing called racism exist and there is like list of evidence where all white jury has fucked over minorities. Anyone who has even basic knowledge of history knows that.

How do you end up with near all white jury if race doesn't matter ?
Shouldn't jury just represent place wherever trial is happening?
There should be some whites, some blacks, some browns etc. Any jury that is pretty much made from one race is rigged from the beginning.

So this is just talking points of obvious racists who wants to ignore actual real history and pretend that racism doesn't exist in Court. They themselves are racist after all so they want to downplay this.

These same ignorant people of history will suddenly care for history when statues of evil people are about to be taken down. They only remember history when it comes to defend slavers and racist people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 9, 2021)

It must be so cringe at this trial, yammering on about race all day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 9, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> So, for those who think all white juries are harmless, think again.


WaPo? Sure. They’re not biased.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 9, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Here's the trick. You don't want an all black jury either.


Meh, it probably would not matter. They is getting the guilty conviction for sure…black or white. 
They were the ones’ who instigated a fight. Really bad self defense claim on their side


----------



## Eros (Nov 9, 2021)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Meh, it probably would not matter. They is getting the guilty conviction for sure…black or white.
> They were the ones’ who instigated a fight. Really bad self defense claim on their side


You live in a country where everyone's skin color is the same. Fuck off already.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2021)

xD


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 9, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> You live in a country where everyone's skin color is the same. Fuck off already.


Minorities:  White supremacy is really a problem

White people: I don’t understand…


----------



## Velocity (Nov 9, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Minorities:  White supremacy is really a problem
> 
> White people: I don’t understand…


Classic example of a lack of empathy. The problem doesn't affect them so they don't understand why it's a problem at all.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Minorities:  White supremacy is really a problem
> 
> White people: I don’t understand…


reasonable black people: you really are overhyping white supremacy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Velocity (Nov 9, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> reasonable black people: you really are overhyping white supremacy.


So any black person that has a problem with white supremacy is unreasonable?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 9, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Minorities:  White supremacy is really a problem
> 
> White people: I don’t understand…


See, I am white, and I've seen white supremacy and how it's a problem. Maybe it's because I'm 200 from KKK HQ.


----------



## Eros (Nov 9, 2021)

Velocity said:


> So any black person that has a problem with white supremacy is unreasonable?


Well, it's there country. Play by their rules. That's how conservatives think anyway. Conform or die. They'll even apply it to people who don't look like them and were there before they were. Just ask Native Americans.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2021)

Velocity said:


> So any black person that has a problem with white supremacy is unreasonable?


white supremacy isn't prolific right now, it's a fringe thing if even that.
we've got a black jazz musician literally deradicalising kkk members as we speak. it's not a thing the way you think it is, it's past tense.
get over it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 9, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> white supremacy isn't prolific right now, it's a fringe thing if even that.
> we've got a black jazz musician literally deradicalising kkk members as we speak. it's not a thing the way you think it is, it's past tense.
> get over it.


Wasn't there a whole movement about wild goose chases to prove that a president wasn't born in America and sabotaging every single thing he ever did just because some white boi's couldn't handle that he dared to be president while black?

And didn't just recently someone got murdered because he dared to be jogging despite being black?


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2021)

white supremacy so dangerous, that a jazz musician is collecting hoods from members who have quit on account of talking with him.
you really scared of this?? fucking grow some spine lads.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 9, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> white supremacy isn't prolific right now, it's a fringe thing if even that.
> we've got a black jazz musician literally deradicalising kkk members as we speak. it's not a thing the way you think it is, it's past tense.
> get over it.


Of course white supremacy isn't in vogue right now. Trump lost his only shot at re-election despite his every effort to start a war or stage a coup, QAnon showed itself to be a bunch of lies and the Republican's best shot at winning any elections is Joe fucking Manchin.

Just because American society is returning to some semblance of normality where white supremacy is once again frowned upon by the ruling government doesn't mean white supremacy doesn't exist or is somehow in remission. It just means people have to go back to being less vocal about their racist views and beliefs.

You guys had your time in the sun now it's time to go back under your bridges.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2021)

Velocity said:


> Of course white supremacy isn't in vogue right now. Trump lost his only shot at re-election despite his every effort to start a war or stage a coup, QAnon showed itself to be a bunch of lies and the Republican's best shot at winning any elections is Joe fucking Manchin.
> 
> Just because American society is returning to some semblance of normality where white supremacy is once again frowned upon by the ruling government doesn't mean white supremacy doesn't exist or is somehow in remission. It just means people have to go back to being less vocal about their racist views and beliefs.
> 
> You guys had your time in the sun now it's time to go back under your bridges.


you're still thinking trump is some white supremacist?
stupid poster you are.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 9, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> you're still thinking trump is some white supremacist?
> stupid poster you are.


Is there any reason to assume he wasn't?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 9, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> you're still thinking trump is some white supremacist?
> stupid poster you are.


Yeah I really don't know what he could have possibly done to give me the impression he's racist.

Oh wait.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 9, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> you're still thinking trump is some white supremacist?
> stupid poster you are.












						Former KKK leader endorses Trump for president again
					

Perhaps the US’s most renowned racial extremist has long supported what he sees as the president’s white nationalist agenda




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Why else would a grand wizard vote for him?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 9, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> white supremacy isn't prolific right now, it's a fringe thing if even that.
> we've got a black jazz musician literally deradicalising kkk members as we speak. it's not a thing the way you think it is, it's past tense.
> get over it.



"Some people have been deradicalized. Therefor racism has ended"

That's one of the dumbest things I have ever read online.  That's amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 9, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> You live in a country where everyone's skin color is the same. Fuck off already.



Did you just assume our skin color?
Careful now, your racism is showing

Also


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> white supremacy isn't prolific right now, it's a fringe thing if even that.
> we've got a black jazz musician literally deradicalising kkk members as we speak. it's not a thing the way you think it is, it's past tense.
> get over it.


Shh no one tell Aiyanah that the FBI considers white supremacy a growing threat and is now just as big of a threat as Islamic terrorism 








						White supremacist threat to US as great as Islamic State, FBI tells Congress
					

Federal law enforcement testimony is latest warning in series of reports about potential threats from online-driven violence




					www.independent.co.uk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Nov 10, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> Former KKK leader endorses Trump for president again
> 
> 
> Perhaps the US’s most renowned racial extremist has long supported what he sees as the president’s white nationalist agenda
> ...



You're welcome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Draffut (Nov 10, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> You're welcome


Stand back and stand by.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2021)

Don’t tell me racism isn’t a big problem in the US after the jan 6th riots where a man waved a confederate flag in the capitol building

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Nov 10, 2021)

Draffut said:


> Stand back and stand by.


I'm sorry, do you feel like you've made a point?


makeoutparadise said:


> Don’t tell me racism isn’t a big problem in the US after the jan 6th riots where a man waved a confederate flag in the capitol building


> *A* man

> Big problem

Ooookay


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 10, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> I'm sorry, do you feel like you've made a point?
> 
> > *A* man
> 
> ...


We know you’ve seen the pics. You know it was more than just one man.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Nov 10, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> We know you’ve seen the pics. You know it was more than just one man.


I've seen some pics but don't remember much in terms of details. In particular I don't remember any flag. Could you point me to this army of flag wavers?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 10, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> You're welcome


That's an 8 min clip of gesture politics m8. Meanwhile, hate crime in the US is still rising.









						US hate crime highest in more than a decade - FBI
					

The report says 7,314 hate crimes were recorded in the US in 2019, the highest number since 2008.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						Hate crimes in US rise to highest level in 12 years, says FBI report
					

2020 data identified 7,759 hate crimes, a 6% increase on 2019, with a surge in assaults on Black and Asian Americans




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Nov 10, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> That's an 8 min clip of gesture politics m8. Meanwhile, hate crime in the US is still rising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has Trump said, or otherwise signaled, anything in support of this hate crime?


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 10, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> I've seen some pics but don't remember much in terms of details. In particular I don't remember any flag. Could you point me to this army of flag wavers?


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Nov 10, 2021)

So you can't. Thanks for playing though!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 10, 2021)

"But he has a black friends!!!"
is not an argument.

A pose for photo also is not an argument. All politics no matter how racist, sexist and evil do poses. That literally doesn't mean anything.

Doing photoshoot literally comes with the job for politicians. That is like saying corrupt business is not corrupt because he donates to charity. It is called PR.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 10, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> I'm sorry, do you feel like you've made a point?



Did you miss it?  It wasn't very complex or difficult to grasp.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 10, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Has Trump said, or otherwise signaled, anything in support of this hate crime?


Tying Covid to ethnicity? Telling the proud boys to ''stand down and stand by?'' Having a very peculiar habit of assuming that colored people born in America weren't born in America and telling them to leave? Going on how violent and rape happy a minority group is and only assuming that a tiny minority of them might be decent?


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Nov 10, 2021)

Draffut said:


> Did you miss it?  It wasn't very complex or difficult to grasp.


Sure did! Would you mind explaining it?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 11, 2021)

...What?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> ...What?


"Bringing these people in"

These people


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 11, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> ...What?


Mask off, pointy hoods up


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## hammer (Nov 12, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> ...What?


lol, thats bad


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> ...What?


The "black pastors" he cites are people who may have political interests and may influence the jury by their presence. He doesn't say "white pastors" because, I presume, Joel Osteen isn't walking into the room. 

It sort of makes sense why he would bring it up, but it doesn't seem like many even knew that they're present, and in not sure how much influence they could really exert if no one knows that they are there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> The "black pastors" he cites are people who may have political interests and may influence the jury by their presence. He doesn't say "white pastors" because, I presume, Joel Osteen isn't walking into the room.
> 
> It sort of makes sense why he would bring it up, but it doesn't seem like many even knew that they're present, and in not sure how much influence they could really exert if no one knows that they are there.


On the other hand its kinda scummy to deny the family of a murdered man a person that provides comfort when they go into a courtroom. Especially if the attorney's were busy stacking the deck against that courtroom being able to deliver a just outcome.


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> On the other hand its kinda scummy to deny the family of a murdered man a person that provides comfort when they go into a courtroom. Especially if the attorney's were busy stacking the deck against that courtroom being able to deliver a just outcome.


Well, it's not "a" person. It's a series of people who can potentially influence the jury. He doesn't have a problem with Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson individually being there, but it's the series of influential people that he may have issue with. 

Which isn't to say that they will be barred or whatever (or that it's good enough reason to bar them), but it's not some blatantly racist thing he's saying as the Twitter man is suggesting. I think people are focusing too much on "black pastors" more than the fact that it's more so the influence of these people. If it were random black pastors, I don't think the comment would even come up.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

I actually am listening to the case now, and the man who made the "black pastor" comments apologized this morning. Because his request wasn't to deny all "black pastors" but something else. Which was obvious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Well, it's not "a" person. It's a series of people who can potentially influence the jury. He doesn't have a problem with Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson individually being there, but it's the series of influential people that he may have issue with.
> 
> Which isn't to say that they will be barred or whatever (or that it's good enough reason to bar them), but it's not some blatantly racist thing he's saying as the Twitter man is suggesting. I think people are focusing too much on "black pastors" more than the fact that it's more so the influence of these people. If it were random black pastors, I don't think the comment would even come up.


He's a fucking lawyer, maybe if he can't speak clearly and make his ideas known he should find a new goddamn profession.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Calm down.


Very cute, but you're the one in here playing defense for a lawyer who doesn't know how to form sentences.

Think you need to run the fuck along.

Bye.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2021)

RemChu said:


> "Bringing these people in"
> 
> These people

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Very cute, but you're the one in here playing defense for a lawyer who doesn't know how to form sentences.
> 
> Think you need to run the fuck along.
> 
> Bye.


Do you have a mental disorder?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Do you have a mental disorder?


Do you? How are you going to say "well that person who is paid to speak in high pressure situations and choose their words carefully didn't know what they were saying".


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do you? How are you going to say "well that person who is paid to speak in high pressure situations and choose their words carefully didn't know what they were saying".


Everyone words things badly from time to time, and people make mistakes in their work. I came in and explained what he meant and why he said it because it's very clear to what he was getting at.

Do you have an issue?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Everyone words things badly from time to time, and people make mistakes in their work. I came in and explained what he meant and why he said it because it's very clear to what he was getting at.
> 
> Do you have an issue?


Sounds like the usual excuses from people around here trying to look out for obvious racists. The fact that he even said the word black is enough to put your argument in the ground. 

It looks like we've got another reiatsuflow. "Why are you being so abrasive to me, look how polite and well mannered I am! You guys, I am just a friendly poster trying to show both sides of things!" 

No one's impressed by it, take that sorry shit elsewhere.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sounds like the usual excuses from people around here trying to look out for obvious racists. The fact that he even said the word black is enough to put your argument in the ground.
> 
> It looks like we've got another reiatsuflow. "Why are you being so abrasive to me, look how polite and well mannered I am! You guys, I am just a friendly poster trying to show both sides of things!"
> 
> No one's impressed by it, take that sorry shit elsewhere.


So you quote me, say something stupid, and when you get called out on it, you call someone racist to defend your stupidity.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 14, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> The "black pastors" he cites are people who may have political interests and may influence the jury by their presence. He doesn't say "white pastors" because, I presume, Joel Osteen isn't walking into the room.
> 
> It sort of makes sense why he would bring it up, but it doesn't seem like many even knew that they're present, and in not sure how much influence they could really exert if no one knows that they are there.



Because it's about how Christian they are, right?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 14, 2021)

It's great that Al Sharpton is there for that family and not some shallow reason like publicity


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 14, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> So you quote me, say something stupid, and when you get called out on it, you call someone racist to defend your stupidity.


Sounds like typical CTK posting behavior. If it involves black people or females (real or fantasy) he tends to be rather aggressive in posting in their defense. Remember him getting illogically bitchy about sex robots/androids a year or 2 ago. White-knighting for artificial beings who don't even exist yet..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Solar (Nov 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Because it's about how Christian they are, right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2021)

Wolfarus said:


> Sounds like typical CTK posting behavior. If it involves black people or females (real or fantasy) he tends to be rather aggressive in posting in their defense. Remember him getting illogically bitchy about sex robots/androids a year or 2 ago. White-knighting for artificial beings who don't even exist yet..


Sorry that you right wing crybabies are so fucking scared of anything that calls itself a woman that you have a mental break down when anyone is remotely nice to them. 

Maybe if you grew some nuts you could stop pretending to have them on the internet.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 15, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2021)

Does this dude do any actual lawyering or he just spends most of his time trying to keep black people out of courtroom?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2021)

Amol said:


> Does this dude do any actual lawyering or he just spends most of his time trying to keep black people out of courtroom?


That’s like being a lawyer 101


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 15, 2021)

It's great that Jesse Jackson is there for that family and not some shallow reason like publicity


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 15, 2021)

Amol said:


> Does this dude do any actual lawyering or he just spends most of his time trying to keep black people out of courtroom?


“My defense is so weak that civil rights icons just sitting in the court room can obliterate my argument “


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 18, 2021)

Travis McMichael says in his murder trial that he felt threatened by Ahmaud Arbery​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Travis McMichael says in his murder trial that he felt threatened by Ahmaud Arbery​


I love these scared white men who are so terrified that they go out of their way to confront the person they're scared of who is minding their own business. 

This is the thing that pisses me off about people who make excuses for people like this. I could go out walking right now and because I'm black, 6'3'' and could be considered threatening to balding, Brawny Man wannabe fuck, they could just shoot me to death and claim self defense. Even if I'm not armed, even if I have no prior crimes, Hell even if they don't live around here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 19, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Travis McMichael says in his murder trial that he felt threatened by Ahmaud Arbery​


Prosecution tore holes in that defense like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 19, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Travis McMichael says in his murder trial that he felt threatened by Ahmaud Arbery​

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 19, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Travis McMichael says in his murder trial that he felt threatened by Ahmaud Arbery​


But mister judge you don't understand! He was jogging and he was BLACK!? Don't you GET how frightening that is? I just HAD to murder him!


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 19, 2021)

_"If you pull a weapon on someone, from what I've learned in my training, usually that caused people to back off or to realize what's happening" and comply with orders, McMichael said._

I think this is kind of an infuriating part of the testimony. He says he drew his guns to make Arbery comply with his orders but who does this guy think he is, that he simply has the right to give orders to civilians and pull his gun on them if they dare to disobey his orders?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 19, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Travis McMichael says in his murder trial that he felt threatened by Ahmaud Arbery​


Saying the quiet part out loud


----------



## Eros (Nov 19, 2021)

It makes me curious. If I ran for Missouri House of Representatives on the promise of introducing a bill in Jeff City to make it perfectly legal to shoot a black man 1) would I get elected 2) would the bill pass and 3) would SCOTUS bother declaring the new law Unconstitutional?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 19, 2021)

a man jogging down a road suddenly surrounded by cars and men holding shot guns pointing at him. Has a right to defend himself


----------



## Amol (Nov 19, 2021)

I genuinely hope everyone involved in this gets a death penalty.

They intentionally went looking for trouble. They started attacking someone who had done nothing to them. They killed an unarmed guy.

They clearly had intention to kill someone that day. Not to this poor guy exactly but definately someone.

These psycho wanted blood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2021)

Yeah, he stopped just short of talking about "them" walking around in those Nike slides with their dick flopping around in them sweatpants, stealing all the white women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 19, 2021)

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Toph (Nov 19, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Jesus Christ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 19, 2021)

Now you were saying, @Lalisa ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 19, 2021)

Mop are you the one who keeps refreshing the OP to reflect the most recent events or is that the mods?

Whoever's doing it, I like it.



NeoTerraKnight said:


> Now you were saying, @Lalisa ?



Lalisa's neutral on this.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 19, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Mop are you the one who keeps refreshing the OP to reflect the most recent events or is that the mods?
> 
> Whoever's doing it, I like it.
> 
> ...



You were the one who added nothing to the past thread by accusing me of thread crusading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 19, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Mop are you the one who keeps refreshing the OP to reflect the most recent events or is that the mods?
> 
> Whoever's doing it, I like it.


Thank you, I try and keep things up todate. Now that I can edit the title as many times as I want its fun to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 19, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Now you were saying, @Lalisa ?


What happened?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 19, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> What happened?



The lawyer did it again. Read up.


----------



## Solar (Nov 19, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The lawyer did it again. Read up.


Yeah, on Friday, the day he apologized, he said that he was going to bring it up on the following Monday to present it to the judge.

There we go.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, he stopped just short of talking about "them" walking around in those Nike slides with their dick flopping around in them sweatpants, stealing all the white women.


 People like McBalding over here always end up disproving the idea of armed civilians protecting people from criminals.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 19, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Yeah, on Friday, the day he apologized, he said that he was going to bring it up on the following Monday to present it to the judge.
> 
> There we go.



As part of the closing argument for the defendant's part in an actual public lynching?


----------



## Solar (Nov 19, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> As part of the closing argument for the defendant's part in an actual public lynching?


See, you need to be more specific with what you're referring to. 

Anyway, yeah, it looks like he's trying to create a narrative of some type of political pressure and the case being unfair. Kind of hard to tell with 45 second clips. The defendants are obviously going to lose, but when you have an obvious loss you try what you can (within reason) for your client.


----------



## Solar (Nov 19, 2021)

Why is there less attention on this case?


----------



## Solar (Nov 19, 2021)

lol @ defendants testifying on their own behalf

No wonder the conservatives aren't here. These guys are getting beaten down.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 19, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Why is there less attention on this case?


Kinda inconvenient both happened at the same time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 19, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Kinda inconvenient both happened at the same time


True. I thought there was a small chance for the defense (akin to the KR drone video chance), but I see the defendant really hung themself, and now there's little chance for them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 19, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Why is there less attention on this case?



Same reason certain people on this forum aren't posting about this here. We could use your input on this, @dergeist and @TraderJoe.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 19, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Why is there less attention on this case?


Because less people remember two pickup trucks chasing a black guy.

Also the trial has less flubs by the prosecution.

Personally, I kinda like it more on a judicial level where while the Kyle one, I liked it more on an entertainment level.

But really, it's hard to keep track of two big trial taking place at the same time. Though the Arbory one would start 1 hour before the Kyle one. 

But now that Kyle's is over, people will be able to focus on this one on Monday when they enter the closing phase.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 19, 2021)

Well, there's also the Ghislaine trial about to start too. It's like if GoT, True Detective, and LOST, all came out at the same time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 19, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Well, there's also the Ghislaine trial about to start too. It's like if GoT, True Detective, and LOST, all came out at the same time


All that is missing is another impeachment trial.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 19, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> Yes? I’m fairly ignorant on the facts here but it seems like Ahmaud was murdered and the 3 should be put in jail but take that with a grain of salt…
> 
> As for why this is far less popular? Its because of the media lying over and over about the facts of the Rittenhouse case, candidate Biden included. It was a palpable microcosm on how dishonest and propagandized the left-leaning media is.



Then the 1/6 incident happened so basically add that plus a bunch of those like Proud Boys and like-minded men such as the three people who murdered Arbery who would do these things under the excuse of being a vigilante or being a "patriot".

After all, this is what this insurrectionist supporter want in creating more people like these guys and Rittenhouse along with George Zimmerman. Be Armed, Be Dangerous.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 19, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> As for why this is far less popular? Its because of the media lying over and over about the facts of the Rittenhouse case, candidate Biden included. It was a palpable microcosm on how dishonest and propagandized the left-leaning media is.



I think you mean *PRESIDENT *Biden, not "candidate".  Unless you're implying something that right-leaning media has leaned hard into for the past year.


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 19, 2021)

Catalyst75 said:


> I think you mean *PRESIDENT *Biden, not "candidate".  Unless you're implying something that right-leaning media has leaned hard into for the past year.


You might want to recheck the timeline of events again...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 20, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> You might want to recheck the timeline of events again...



Do you mean the comments he made back when the election was ongoing? Because Trump told the Proud Boys to "stand back and stand by" instead of openly denouncing them? The same Proud Boys we know Rittenhouse was in a bar with after his bail was paid?

Dishonesty and propagandizing are the right-wing's main shtick these days. Men like Tucker Carlson, whom Rittenhouse is already lined up for an interview with, is the face of that.


----------



## dergeist (Nov 20, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Same reason certain people on this forum aren't posting about this here. We could use your input on this, @dergeist and @TraderJoe.



What the problem is, it's clear cut murder, imo. Death penalty for the murderer when he's found guilty. It's on the prosecutor to prove the case, not me.

I'm not like you or some of the analy salty left, who are driven by hate boners. That is the beauty of being apolitical, you can distingush between things

@TraderJoe @ShinAkuma your thoughts

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 20, 2021)

Yep. This was straight up murder.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 20, 2021)

Yeah but a cop knowingly sitting on someone's neck for 9 minutes despite it being clear as day that the man was suffocating was also straight up murder. That didn't stop alt right clowns rooting for the murderer.


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> What the problem is, it's clear cut murder, imo. Death penalty for the murderer when he's found guilty. It's on the prosecutor to prove the case, not me.
> 
> I'm not like you or some of the analy salty left, who are driven by hate boners. That is the beauty of being apolitical, you can distingush between things
> 
> @TraderJoe @ShinAkuma your thoughts


Pretty much this... I don't care the leanings of whoever's involved - justice should be served. But I get it, if I could only see things through the lens of identity, I'd spend most of my time conflating unrelated items as well.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 20, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> Pretty much this... I don't care the leanings of whoever's involved - justice should be served. But I get it, if I could only see things through the lens of identity, I'd spend most of my time conflating unrelated items as well.


You do see everything through the lens of identity though.


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> You do see everything through the lens of identity though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 20, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> Yes? I’m fairly ignorant on the facts here but it seems like Ahmaud was murdered and the 3 should be put in jail but take that with a grain of salt…
> 
> As for why this is far less popular? Its because of the media lying over and over about the facts of the Rittenhouse case, candidate Biden included. It was a palpable microcosm on how dishonest and propagandized the left-leaning media is.


President Biden, you imbecile  yeah, you're definitely unbiased and not knee deep in right wing fringe theories if you can't even say Biden is president 
At least you can admit that these killers deserve jail


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> President Biden, you imbecile  yeah, you're definitely unbiased and not knee deep in right wing fringe theories if you can't even say Biden is president
> At least you can admit that these killers deserve jail






TraderJoe said:


> You might want to recheck the timeline of events again...


----------



## Velocity (Nov 20, 2021)

Right wing folks accusing someone else of projecting is some Inception-level shit.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 20, 2021)

Did you just quote yourself to reply?


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Did you just quote yourself to reply?


Yup... but allow to me spell it out for you:




> While running for president,  compared Kyle Rittenhouse to "white supremacists and militia groups" during a video posted to his Twitter in 2020.\



What do you call someone running for president? 



https://news.yahoo.com/flashback-bi...HE7gfhaA_bz-ZrL1KaOYHVwQoTWmt3yF9jKoouQdIRfZl


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 20, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> You might want to recheck the timeline of events again...


If you're referring to Biden before he was elected you would say "then candidate" or "former presidential candidate". But if you don't want to type all that you can just say president or "now president"


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> What the problem is, it's clear cut murder, imo. Death penalty for the murderer when he's found guilty. It's on the prosecutor to prove the case, not me.
> 
> I'm not like you or some of the analy salty left, who are driven by hate boners. That is the beauty of being apolitical, you can distingush between things
> 
> @TraderJoe @ShinAkuma your thoughts



Like how Tucker Carlson, the same person who wants to interview Rittenhouse first, called the verdict on the man who killed George Floyd rigged based on no evidence?


----------



## dergeist (Nov 20, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Like how Tucker Carlson, the same person who wants to interview Rittenhouse first, called the verdict on the man who killed George Floyd rigged based on no evidence?



What's that got to do with me 

I take it you had nothing so came back with a deflection

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> What's that got to do with me
> 
> I take it you had nothing so came back with a deflection



Because you along with @TraderJoe have been downplaying the rise of right-wing extremism here in America.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 20, 2021)

He said it! Dergeist sad the funny word!

dEfLeCtiOn!!!!!!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 20, 2021)

If you can’t admit biden won yet


NeoTerraKnight said:


> Because you along with @TraderJoe have been downplaying the rise of right-wing extremism here in America.


thats because they don’t live here lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 20, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Because you along with @TraderJoe have been downplaying the rise of right-wing extremism here in America.



So you went to an unrelated deflection, because the rise of the rioters, vandals and extremists in the left is being met by a reactionary force on the right. I think you're missing that we may not agree with what you view as the rise of the "right-wing extremism."

You can't even stay true to the thread. You tagged me for my opinion on the murder of Aubrey, I gave it an you went on a deflection based rant

Just drop the hate boner it will do you wonders, you'll be a happier person. Also, don't deflect, you'll end up humiliating yourself like toothless

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 20, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> If you can’t admit biden won yet
> 
> thats because they don’t live here lol


Wrong.


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> So you went to an unrelated deflection, because the rise of the rioters, vandals and extremists in the left is being met by a reactionary force on the right. I think you're missing that we may not agree with what you view as the rise of the "right-wing extremism."
> 
> You can't even stay true to the thread. You tagged me for my opinion on the murder of Aubrey, I gave it an you went on a deflection based rant
> 
> Just drop the hate boner it will do you wonders, you'll be a happier person.


You beat me to it… I thought we were asked about the trial but unfortunately we weren’t supposed to agree that it was murder so the goalpost needed to shift…

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 20, 2021)

He said it again! Dergeist said the funny word again!          

dEfLeCtiOn

Besides any anger coming from the left is a direct reaction to the enduring dominance of the right in racial matters and the rise of the far right in particular. So Dergeist along with saying the funny word again also just plain misses the point.


----------



## dergeist (Nov 20, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> You beat me to it… I thought we were asked about the trial but unfortunately we weren’t supposed to agree that it was murder so the goalpost needed to shift…



Facts 

Seriously some people have issues. Did they expect us to glorify and justify murder of an innocent, like they wanted a person acting in self-defence to get lifed off or executed

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Eros (Nov 20, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> If you can’t admit biden won yet
> 
> thats because they don’t live here lol


Well, every time I leave my house, I fucking see Confederate flags. That's a sign of extremism. Oh, and the other day, I went to IHOP, and this dude was wearing something very similar to this.  


*Spoiler*: __ 





Please note my extreme sarcasm.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> I'm not like you or some of the analy salty left, who are driven by hate boners.



Yet you support incels who can be best described as a group of losers who are driven by their hate boners for women.



dergeist said:


> That is the beauty of being apolitical, you can distingush between things



Never trust anyone who calls themselves apolitical. They are usually more involved with politics than the average person

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 20, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> Yet you support incels who can be best described as a group of losers who are driven by their hate boners for women.



Who said I support anyone

I just highlight the arguments and move on.

I suggest you get back to that thread and read it slowly to digest my posts.



Death Certificate said:


> Never trust anyone who calls themselves apolitical. They are usually more involved with politics than the average person



Yeah, yeah. We know your partisan leanings cloud your ability to distinguish between right and wrong. @Gin and I disagree on many things and agree on others, he too comes across as somewhat apolitical even if he prefers one party over another. One can generally tell who is what when they're not blinded by the h8 boner.

In case your confused, I hold a view based on my reasoning. I don't let political leanings influence that view to depend a party. I trash republican neo-cons because I'm against war in general. I trash some Democrats for their policies. I don't care which side of the fence one sits on when I criticise them. You might want to take a leaf out of book.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Who said I support anyone



Why pretend you don't. Let's be real here no matter how much you like to act like the enlightened centrist or run on words that could describe yourself as netural, you always end up resorting to arguments that either support the current status quo or worst yet just a friendly repackaging of whatever new on right wing talking points.

It's reason why the only people who take your word at face value are often kids who don't know better or contrarians who are still stuck in 2016

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 20, 2021)

''Who said I support anyone!?''

Said the one who always supports the right and who in particular can find for just about every dictator out there a reason to support them over the left wing people who don't like dictatorships very much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 20, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> Why pretend you don't. Let's be real here no matter how much you like to act like the enlightened centrist or run on words that could describe yourself as netural, you always end up resorting to arguments that either support the current status quo or worst yet just a friendly repackaging of whatever new on right wing talking points.
> 
> It's reason why the only people who take your word at face value are often kids who don't know better or contrarians who are still stuck in 2016



I'm not a centrist, son, I'm just not butthurt. Being apolitical has nothing to do with the center. I have a worldview, and I support what adheres to it. My principles don't change, I view people in line with them and apply a generally uniform standard. If the left agrees on something I do, they get my support on that issue. If the right agrees with something it gets my support on that issue.

Calling people kids, good comeback
As for stuck in 2016, I would say that's more so up your alley, many of your ilk have yet to get over the Trump derangement syndrome. All we have to do is look at their posts

If you don't have anything fruitful to add, I think this discussion has run it's course.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> I'm not a centrist, son, I'm just not butthurt. Being apolitical has nothing to do with the center. I have a worldview, and I support what adheres to it. My principles don't change, I view people in line with them and apply a generally uniform standard. If the left agrees on something I do, they get my support on that issue. If the right agrees with something it gets my support on that issue.
> 
> Calling people kids, good comeback
> As for stuck in 2016, I would say that's more so up your alley, many of your ilk have yet to get over the *Trump derangement syndrome*. All we have to do is look at their posts
> ...



That's what a Trump supporter would say

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 20, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> Never trust anyone who calls themselves apolitical. They are usually more involved with politics than the average person


Don't say that he's hypocritical, 
Say rather that he's apolitical. 
"Once the rockets are up, 
Who cares where they come down? 
That's not my department," 
Says Wernher von Braun.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 20, 2021)

Dergeist is anything but apolitical.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Who said I support anyone
> 
> I just highlight the arguments and move on.


Beyond disingenuous.

If you are posting multiple threads supporting mgtow and incel shit obviously you support it. Shows you are regularly consuming the media and articles.

Garbage in garbage out.

And trying to claim to be apolitical when you clearly have a slant one way. I don't get it. Just being intellectually dishonest to yourself and others. Doesn't make you sound smarter because you refuse to define yourself within a political spectrum.

If you vote one way 90% of the time guess what you are part of that in group.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 20, 2021)

We all know the only apolitical entity in the Cafe is me






















j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Breadman (Nov 20, 2021)

You'd have to be a straight up knuckle-dragging meatpot to not understand why this case hasn't been as controversial as the Kyle case. Either that or intentionally dishonest. 

This was basically a public lynching whereas the Kyle case had a lot more mud and unclear elements up in the air.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 21, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Beyond disingenuous.
> 
> If you are posting multiple threads supporting mgtow and incel shit obviously you support it. Shows you are regularly consuming the media and articles.
> 
> ...



I don't support them though, I just pointed out the dating stats using article from websites. They showed the bulk of women are looking for specific types of men. You should check out the thread and see the articles. That's not support for them perse, but highlighting preferences which leaves the rest as leftovers.

As for voting one way I don't. First time I voted Conservative was the last election and that was to get Brexit done. I go by my worldview and policies that I mostly agree with when I vote. Not really sure how that comes across as me not being apolitical. I don't let politics cloud my train of thought. I don't say he must be from x party to he's automatically bad, so are all his policies etc.



NeoTerraKnight said:


> That's what a Trump supporter would say



Nah, it's an observation, your posting history make it clear. Trying to help you doesn't make me a Trump supporter, although I agreed with his no war policy. Since you didn't get what you wanted from me on Arbery, I don't think there's much more to talk about. Better luck next time

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Subarashii (Nov 21, 2021)

Closing arguments?! I feel like this trial just started!


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 21, 2021)

dergeist said:


> They showed the bulk of women are looking for specific types of men


And dudes are looking for Megan Fox, what's your point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 21, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Closing arguments?! I feel like this trial just started!


Not all trials last for a month.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 22, 2021)

If the Café had a stand up comedy gig, dergeist claiming he is apolitical would be the killer joke of the night

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Closing arguments?! I feel like this trial just started!


It’s day 12 Monday.

it’s been going longer than Kyle’s.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Less than 2 hours till show time


----------



## dergeist (Nov 22, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Less than 2 hours till show time



Verdict


----------



## Velocity (Nov 22, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Less than 2 hours till show time


I have this awful feeling in my gut where I know the McMichaels should be found guilty yet I know the American justice system is broken as fuck so they probably won't be.

I'm not even sure if the McMichaels would have been arrested at all for what happened if their crime hadn't gone viral online. It took two and a half months for the police to bring them in, which is insane by itself because it makes you ask how often this sort of thing happens but nothing is done about it because nobody was there recording the whole thing.

It's no wonder so many black people are adamant about recording their interactions with police and aggressive people. If they're hurt or killed that video might be their only shot at justice.


----------



## Solar (Nov 22, 2021)

The trial basically ended last week. The defense already admitted that their argument that there was no unlawful imprisonment was void, and the judge is essentially going to direct the jury to find the defendqnts guilty. That's why one was looking for a plea deal last week.

It's over.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Beyond disingenuous.
> 
> If you are posting multiple threads supporting mgtow and incel shit obviously you support it. Shows you are regularly consuming the media and articles.
> 
> ...


OMG you just described  yourself and the usual posters.

I  am anti Marxism, that is my doctrine, so let's go Brandon .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> OMG you just described  yourself and the usual posters.
> 
> I  am anti Marxism, that is my doctrine, so let's go Brandon .


@dr_shadow come show this boy your breadth of knowledge on Marxism. It sounds like he’s equating Joe Biden to being a Marxist which is just

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> @dr_shadow come show this boy your breadth of knowledge on Marxism. It sounds like he’s equating Joe Biden to being a Marxist which is just



I'm too focused on lurking Amol's terror thread.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> @dr_shadow come show this boy your breadth of knowledge on Marxism. It sounds like he’s equating Joe Biden to being a Marxist which is just


Learn to read first. 

I  am equating Brandon  with mental degradation. 

And who is Biden?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> I'm too focused on lurking Amol's terror thread.


Also we had our china discussion.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Also we had our china discussion.



I'm always having a China discussion with one person or another.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Learn to read first.
> 
> I  am equating Brandon  with mental degradation.
> 
> And who is Biden?


Sometimes, I don’t know if you’re monumentally ignorant, or just willfully ignorant

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> I'm always having a China discussion with one person or another.


I bet you do. Ours was pure economical.



Subarashii said:


> Sometimes, I don’t know if you’re monumentally ignorant, or just willfully ignorant


Is projection your default state ... or you are perfecting it day by day?

I am glad the word Marxism triggered you.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I bet you do.



Might jump ship to India when they become the most populous country (c. 2024), though, so brace yourself.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Might jump ship to India when they become the most populous country (c. 2024), though, so brace yourself.


Why not, India is great and the "primordial" source of culture in Asia.

Fun fact, population was the primal point we were discussing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Why not India is great and the "primordial" source of culture in Asia.
> 
> Fun fact, population was the primal point we were discussing.



Depends on your definition of "culture" and "Asia".

If you include the Middle East in "Asia", then Mesopotamia (Iraq) is older than either India or China.

I don't see Iraq becoming the #1 economy in the near future, though, so that's a bit too much of an uphill battle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Depends on your definition of "culture" and "Asia".
> 
> If you include the Middle East in "Asia", then Mesopotamia (Iraq) is older than either India or China.


They are, as the Sumer empire but they didn't last in the modern era, or their influence is not seen anymore. 

I mean martial arts, Buddhism, came from India and those shaped Asia and China.

Even if the western shit called Marxism destroyed most of that. But I guess even that concept was shaped by the Chinese culture and is far better than what we made with it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Even if the western shit called Marxism destroyed most of that.



Non-Communist Chinese culture still exists in Taiwan, and to an extent in Singapore and other Overseas Chinese communities.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Non-Communist Chinese culture still exists in Taiwan, and to an extent in Singapore and other Overseas Chinese communities.


I know and that is a great thing.

This is why Taiwan needs to be protected. Well that and the wafers.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I know and that is a great thing.
> 
> This is why Taiwan needs to be protected. Well that and the wafers.



Taiwan isn't a fossilised piece of 1949 China, though, because some of the "destruction" of "traditional Chinese culture" is just modernisation. For example, I don't think anybody wants to re-introduce polygamy or serfdom.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Taiwan isn't a fossilised piece of 1949 China, though, because some of the "destruction" of "traditional Chinese culture" is just modernisation. For example, I don't think a*nybody wants to re-introduce polygamy or serfdom.*




We already have that in the west.
100% females go for just 5-10% of males .... @dergeist  isn't this what you were accused of ... aka reality.

O and when the ladies want open relationships after they got their beta cucks married.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velocity (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> 100% females go for just 5-10% of males ....


What kinda incel-ass shit is this?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 22, 2021)

I was thinking a moment ago that Taiwan strangely seems to have zero cultural accomplishments post-Crouching Tiger, despite muh freedom of expression.

Japan has anime and video games, South Korea had K-pop and Squid Game, and Taiwan has... *crickets*.

Not sure why that is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> The trial basically ended last week. The defense already admitted that their argument that there was no unlawful imprisonment was void, and the judge is essentially going to direct the jury to find the defendqnts guilty. That's why one was looking for a plea deal last week.
> 
> It's over.


Though Prosecution also discovered last week that the defendant is this:


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Velocity said:


> What kinda incel-ass shit is this?


The reality kind of shit. Welcome to the real world, this is not a Disney movie.

Wake up and smell the feminism in the air.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 22, 2021)

Don't ask me why, but my mind messed up @Ren. with @Gin and I was very confused by his comments.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Don't ask me why, but my mind messed up @Ren. with @Gin and I was very confused by his comments. Lol


O that is my dupe, don't mind him.



dr_shadow said:


> Japan has anime and video games, South Korea had K-pop and Squid Game, and Taiwan has... *crickets*.


Did you just ignore my precious wafers  from Taiwan ?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> The reality kind of shit. Welcome to the real world, this is not a Disney movie.
> 
> Wake up and smell the feminism in the air.


Y’know, one day you’re just going to have to accept that it is neither the fault nor the responsibility of women whether or not you get laid. This nonsense you’re peddling is kinda pathetic and just reeks of shifting the blame. You don’t want to improve as a person or make yourself attractive, but you still expect women to fall over themselves for you and fulfil every one of your undoubtedly unrealistic expectations about them. Blaming feminism for women having more control over their own lives is pretty pathetic too, really.

Women are not obligated to love you. If you can’t earn that love then you don’t deserve it.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Velocity said:


> Y’know, one day you’re just going to have to accept that it is neither the fault nor the responsibility of women whether or not you get laid. This nonsense you’re peddling is kinda pathetic and just reeks of shifting the blame. You don’t want to improve as a person or make yourself attractive, but you still expect women to fall over themselves for you and fulfil every one of your undoubtedly unrealistic expectations about them. Blaming feminism for women having more control over their own lives is pretty pathetic too, really.
> 
> Women are not obligated to love you. If you can’t earn that love then you don’t deserve it.


...

Mate, I don't care ... I was providing you statistics.

The fact that you think a male needs to make himself attractive to keep and read the word that I type keep a wife, tells me you know nothing about what a wife needs from her husband. And I said wife, as that statistics was for a wife not hook ups.

Use in shape, hight testosterone etc, not attractive, that is not a quality of a man or a husband.

I have no expectations, this was not about me, don't project your perspective on me, I don't really care.

I don't need a woman's love, I need her respect as a man, with respect comes love and feminine attraction to the masculine qualities,  I am the one that needs to be attracted to her feminine qualities to make this work, attraction was for when I was in my 20s an insecure little boy and just wanted sex, I can get that easy but sex is the minimum that I have to get from her.

I am not blaming feminism, I am enjoying the outcome. It made sex a lot and I mean a lot "cheaper" if you know how to play your cards..

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> ...
> 
> Mate, I don't care ... I was providing you statistics.
> 
> ...



 
How does your love life relate to the trial?

Since we are talking about love life. Do you ever buy kinky outfits from a sex shop because if you do, it’s an indicator that McMicheal is guilty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> How does your love life relate to the trial?
> 
> Since we are talking about love life. Do you ever buy kinky outfits from a sex shop because if you do,* it’s an indicator that McMicheal is guilty.*


I don't want to influence the trial



And he/she asked so I just gave a simple answer


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

On second thought, dont answer that. JaFaFa did purge the shower place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velocity (Nov 22, 2021)

> *Prosecution: You can't "create the situation" and then say you "were defending yourself"*
> From CNN's Mike Hayes
> 
> Prosecutor Linda Dunikoski said that the defendants "trapped" Ahmaud Arbery "between two cars with no weapon, no way for anyone to help him."
> ...





If only they listened to her with a certain other case.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Velocity said:


> Source
> 
> If only they listened to her with a certain other case.


Sadly she can’t work two cases in two different states at the same time. Unless she splits up like Venom and it’s host.


----------



## Gin (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Don't ask me why, but my mind messed up @Ren. with @Gin and I was very confused by his comments.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

that’s one of the “check” moments in this trial.


----------



## Solar (Nov 22, 2021)

Velocity said:


> Source
> 
> If only they listened to her with a certain other case.


These cases are not the same despite the defendants for both trials claiming self defense. One is pretty reasonably seen as self defense and the other is obviously murder.


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 22, 2021)

Mods, when did I do this? I never denied Biden won...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Gin said:


>


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Non-Communist Chinese culture still exists in Taiwan, and to an extent in Singapore and other Overseas Chinese communities.


*Silently waves from an American China town.*


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 22, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> Mods, when did I do this? I never denied Biden won...


Did you IMPLY or give any indication that Biden was illegitimate? Or perhaps intentionally not call him by his proper title?


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 22, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Did you IMPLY or give any indication that Biden was illegitimate? Or perhaps intentionally not call him by his proper title?


I don't believe *President *Biden referred to Rittenhouse as a white supremacist, only *Candidate *Biden....


----------



## Island (Nov 22, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> We all know the only apolitical entity in the Cafe is me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we found a new Convo title.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 22, 2021)

Please credit.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 22, 2021)

Island said:


> I think we found a new Convo title.


j/k is an odd title, but I'm okay with it as long as you give @Jim credit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> Mods, when did I do this? I never denied Biden won...


learn the drill.

Type Let's go Brandon and move on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 22, 2021)

When will we get the verdict on this case? Haven’t been paying attention.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> I don't believe *President *Biden referred to Rittenhouse as a white supremacist, only *Candidate *Biden....


One of his forms thinks he was elected 180 years ago.

You are practically quoting dementia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> OMG you just described  yourself and the usual posters.
> 
> I  am anti Marxism, that is my doctrine, so let's go Brandon .


The right trying to make lets go brandon a thing is so cringe lmao how could you take anyone doing that seriously

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> I was thinking a moment ago that Taiwan strangely seems to have zero cultural accomplishments post-Crouching Tiger, despite muh freedom of expression.
> 
> Japan has anime and video games, South Korea had K-pop and Squid Game, and Taiwan has... *crickets*.
> 
> Not sure why that is.



The fuck has china given us besides winnie the pooh memes lately


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Parallax said:


> The right trying to make lets go brandon a thing is so cringe lmao how could you take anyone doing that seriously


You know that you admitted you are far left on discord and I told you I don't give 2 cent regarding your left-right deflection,  from my perspective both parties are the uni party ... I always was an anti let's fallow the mob ... regardless of right left ideology .

No one is trying to make that a thing, it is a thing because no one likes Brandon so let's go him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> When will we get the verdict on this case? Haven’t been paying attention.


When defense raps up it’s closing argument and the prosecution finishes its rebuttal.
After that the jury will go deliberate and the verdict  will read once they agree.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 22, 2021)

Parallax said:


> The right trying to make lets go brandon a thing is so cringe lmao how could you take anyone doing that seriously


At this point it's a thing, you can say it's cringe, but pretending it's not a thing is silly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> You know that you admitted you are far left in discord and I told you I don't give 2 cent on your left-right deflection,  from my perspective both parties are the uni party ... I always was an anti let's fall the mob ... regardless of right left.
> 
> No one is trying to make that a thing, it is a thing because no one likes Brandon.



What are you talking about lmao

Why do you talk like some wack ass anime goon giving a half assed monologue


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 22, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> When defense raps up it’s closing argument and the prosecution finishes its rebuttal.
> After that the jury will go deliberate and the verdict  will read once they agree.


Think it’ll be this week?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> At this point it's a thing, you can say it's cringe, but pretending it's not a thing is silly.


It is called deflection and it was a thing because this is what the people feel, it means nothing that it is cringe in this section.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> At this point it's a thing, you can say it's cringe, but pretending it's not a thing is silly.


Its a fringe or niche thing not really as mainstream as you think.  You'll find it in these types of pockets but thats really about it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> We already have that in the west.
> 100% females go for just 5-10% of males .... @dergeist  isn't this what you were accused of ... aka reality.
> 
> O and when the ladies want open relationships after they got their beta cucks married.


Why do incels love outing themselves? And what do intimate relationships have to do with economics?


TraderJoe said:


> Mods, when did I do this? I never denied Biden won...


@Island @dr_shadow @Nemesis tbf, he never said Biden didn’t win, he was talking about Biden before the election (I already made a post about how to address former presidential candidates in response to him)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Think it’ll be this week?


Yes.

Because unlike Kyle, this took place in broad daylight.
And only one side had a gun, and it’s not the one that’s dead.
Also, criminal trespass is not punishable by death unless it’s a military base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Nov 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> @Island @dr_shadow @Nemesis tbf, he never said Biden didn’t win, he was talking about Biden before the election (I already made a post about how to address former presidential candidates in response to him)


That's fair.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Why do incels love outing themselves? And what do* intimate relationships* have to do with economics?


A what?

Mate we are talking about husband and wife ... go and have sex that way.

I was talking about marriage, said that 2 times, you read that as sex, again project on who ever you want but learn to read the text posted by other people if you want to quote them.



Ren. said:


> O and when the ladies want *open relationships* after they got their beta *cucks married*.



You can talk about sex but when you quote me at least read  the simple text. If not stop quoting me.




Parallax said:


> Its a fringe or niche thing not really as mainstream as you think.  You'll find it in these types of pockets but thats really about it


#1 on ITunes ... fringe niche.

On stadiums across the entire country ... fringe niche.

He has 38% approval ... fringe niche.


----------



## Amol (Nov 22, 2021)

So when we can expect a verdict?
And what is the maximum possible verdict we are looking here?


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 22, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Its a fringe or niche thing not really as mainstream as you think.  You'll find it in these types of pockets but thats really about it


If that's your experience with it, aight.

I see it everywhere, when I go south I even see some people wearing LGB merch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Amol said:


> So when we can expect a verdict?
> And what is the maximum possible verdict we are looking here?





> What are the charges the defendants faces?​A grand jury indicted Gregory and Travis McMichael and William Bryan on nine criminal counts in , including felony murder, aggravated assault and false imprisonment.
> 
> The June 2020 indictment accuses the men of using their pickup trucks to chase and assault Arbery before killing him with a 12-gauge shotgun.



Potentially life sentence in Georgia. 

I don't think the death penalty is on the books, but what's on the line is that he goes in prison for a long time.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> If that's your experience with it, aight.
> 
> I see it everywhere, when I go south I even see some people wearing LGB merch.



fringe niche. 

I give him credit, he did unite the entire world.


----------



## Amol (Nov 22, 2021)

Felony Murder has capital punishment, right?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Amol said:


> Felony Murder has capital punishment, right?


In Georgia, yes.





> *Penalty for a Felony Murder Conviction in Georgia*​In Georgia, the penalty for a felony murder conviction is either life in prison with or without parole or the death penalty.
> 
> Having a felony conviction can have severe consequences if you do not end up in prison or out on parole. It can effect you obtaining a job, getting a license, and prevent you from buying a firearm. The penalty for a felony murder conviction carries far beyond the actual prison sentence.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't know how a case about a public lynching drifted towards a incel meltdown down but meh it is what it is in Café.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> I don't know how a case about a public lynching drifted towards a incel meltdown down but meh it is what it is in Café.


in the*

Drinking coffee right now and you definitely can't pour incel in it like milk or cream.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 22, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> in the*
> 
> Drinking coffee right now and you definitely can't pour incel in it like milk or cream.


Incel cream?


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

A


Ren. said:


> A what?
> Mate we are talking about husband and wife ... go and have sex that way.
> 
> I was talking about marriage, said that 2 times, you read that as sex, again project on who ever you want but learn to read the text posted by other people if you want to quote them.
> ...


Intimate relationships include marriage, if you’re unsure of a word’s meaning, dictionary.com exists. 
And why are you even bringing this up in a thread about a black man being murdered?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> If that's your experience with it, aight.
> 
> I see it everywhere, when I go south I even see some people wearing LGB merch.


Where are you going? I live in a deep red suburb but I’ve nOt seen or heard LGB. Even the obnoxious “our governor is an idiot” sign owners don’t have any LGB stickers or signs. These are older, boomer aged people, tho, so they may not hip with the youths lingo


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> A
> 
> Intimate relationships include marriage, if you’re unsure of a word’s meaning, dictionary.com exists.
> And why are you even baringing this up in a thread about a black man being murdered?


I am not talking about an inclusion, when you quote someone, address what he said, not what you want.
Learn to quote what people type.

I was talking about strictly marriage ... you can talk about strictly sex with yourself by yourself against yourself.

Why are you even debating this, you started this. I simple said something then you wanted to prove me wrong, are you done, and you wanted to prove me with something that I never said?

I only offered a static, so all of this is you arguing with yourself, it is a common trait ... I degrees.

I will now give you the privilege to debate yourself regarding the argument that you choose to talk about. Also you won the argument so congrats, you were correct.


I mean with do respect, I posted a statistic, I understand you don't like  it, but why are you hijacking this thread and trying to blame me for that?

The simplest solution is what I will do now, is to ignore your responses from now on.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I am not talking about an inclusion, when you quote someone, address what he said, not what you want.
> Learn to quote what people type.
> 
> I was talking about strictly marriage ... you can *talk about strictly sex with yourself by yourself against yourself.*
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Where are you going? I live in a deep red suburb but I’ve nOt seen or heard LGB. Even the obnoxious “our governor is an idiot” sign owners don’t have any LGB stickers or signs. These are older, boomer aged people, tho, so they may not hip with the youths lingo


Well, when I say I see it everywhere I meant social media wise, but I see people wear merch in just random places I go. Last time I was in Seattle I saw a few people wearing LGB shirts.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Well, when I say I see it everywhere I meant social media wise, but I see people wear merch in just random places I go. Last time I was in *Seattle* I saw a few people wearing LGB shirts.


Seattle!? Are you sure there wasn’t a “TQIA” after that “LGB”??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Well, when I say I see it everywhere I meant social media wise, but I see people wear merch in just random places I go. Last time I was in Seattle I saw a few people wearing LGB shirts.


Of course Seattle would wear those. One of their biggest radio personalities is gay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Seattle!? Are you sure there wasn’t a “TQIA” after that “LGB”??


Man, I was going to make a similar joke too. Lol


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Of course Seattle would wear those. One of their biggest radio personalities is gay

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 22, 2021)

Seattle coincidentally is also the place where I walked into a Starbucks that had five or so black people wearing MAGA hats. That was surreal, still not sure if they were doing it as a joke or not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

So the court is on recess till 1:30, final rebuttal from the prosecution will probably be 30 minutes-ish.

Depending on a bunch of circumstances, the most I see this going into is tomorrow.

though the Throne Speech in Canada starts in 09 minutes, so so I do hope for speedy speeches.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 22, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> in the*
> 
> Drinking coffee right now and you definitely can't pour incel in it like milk or cream.



It's been while since I had normal coffee instead cappuccino sachets


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 22, 2021)

Alright, this guy is just being a nuisance.



Ren. said:


> #1 on ITunes ... fringe niche.
> 
> On stadiums across the entire country ... fringe niche.
> 
> He has 38% approval ... fringe niche.



Hey, how did Infrastructure Week work out for ya?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 22, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> I don't believe *President *Biden referred to Rittenhouse as a white supremacist, only *Candidate *Biden....


That should be fine


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 22, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> That should be fine


So gracious of you to deem my accurate post worthy of not being censored.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 22, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> So gracious of you to deem my accurate post worthy of not being censored.


Hey I didn’t report ya so *Shrugs* if ya don’t want my support I’ll be on my way

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Seattle coincidentally is also the place where I walked into a Starbucks that had five or so black people wearing MAGA hats. That was surreal, still not sure if they were doing it as a joke or not.


Seattle is a geographical oddity


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 22, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Seattle coincidentally is also the place where I walked into a Starbucks that had five or so black people wearing MAGA hats. That was surreal, still not sure if they were doing it as a joke or not.





Subarashii said:


> Seattle is a geographical oddity


It's also the first U.S. city to have won the Stanley Cup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 22, 2021)

I will automatically be suspicious from everyone that use "citizens arrest" as an excuse. I didn't bought it from the guys that assaulted Rittenhouse and I don't buy it from these guys either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 22, 2021)

Now he's just being racist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 22, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Now he's just being racist.


Hopefully this piece of shit racist defense attorney gets disbarred.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 22, 2021)

What the hell?


----------



## Solar (Nov 22, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Now he's just being racist.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hopefully this piece of shit racist defense attorney gets disbarred.


I think you guys don't look at the bigger picture. There's no way that you can call him a racist just because of some comments that, often within context, aren't actually racist. Looking at a recent AP article:


> The Rev. Zack Lyde, who said he took complaints for the local NAACP at the time, strongly opposed Gough’s firing and credited him with bringing in talented public defenders who were actually winning cases against the district attorney’s office.
> 
> “That was very exciting to me because I’d seen ... a tremendous number of poor people, and in particular Black folks, who were railroaded by the system,” he said in a phone interview.
> 
> ...



This description from previous cases paints a similar picture to what I said earlier: he's just a strong advocate for his client, and sometimes it seems he goes too far with "problematic" statements. Statements that are largely "problematic" with people who aren't lawyers or those that aren't familiar with his work.

He's not going to be disbarred for these comments, and you guys being overly focused on this guy for some reason is just weird. "Twitter reporting, which just aims for social media sound bites, isn't a sufficient replacement for actually looking into statements with proper context.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 22, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> I think you guys don't look at the bigger picture. There's no way that you can call him a racist just because of some comments that, often within context, aren't actually racist. Looking at a recent AP article:
> 
> 
> This description from previous cases paints a similar picture to what I said earlier: he's just a strong advocate for his client, and sometimes it seems he goes too far with "problematic" statements. Statements that are largely "problematic" with people who aren't lawyers or those that aren't familiar with his work.
> ...



And ejecting 11 out of 12 black jurors in a town with over 50 percent of population being black isn't a red flag?


----------



## Eros (Nov 22, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And ejecting 11 out of 12 black jurors in a town with over 50 percent of population being black isn't a red flag?


Nah. Just another normal day in a state where they used to be considered 3/5 human and non-citizens.


----------



## Solar (Nov 22, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And ejecting 11 out of 12 black jurors in a town with over 50 percent of population being black isn't a red flag?


I can quote my post again, if you want. You're literally judging someone known to be an overzealous advocate for their client, someone that goes above and beyond for them, on one case that's already seen as a race-sensitive matter.

Even taking your example, the article in the OP says, "This court has found that there appears to be intentional discrimination," the judge said, but ruled there were valid reasons, beyond race, for why Black jurors were dismissed." If you've been watching (which you haven't obviously), you'd know that the prosecution tried to bring this up as the defense struck jurors, but they couldn't actually demonstrate any strikes that didn't have valid, neutral reasons in the first place. There isn't a minimum number of black people that need to be on a jury, and you do strike people that aren't going to help your client, whether you're the prosecution or the defense.

So no, striking 11 or 12 black people isn't a red flag. It's a good sound bite like when the right takes something AOC says and blows it up to rally their side, but it's nothing damning.

I don't see how it can be a red flag with proper context and additional knowledge that he helped beef up the public defender's office with competent lawyers that primarily assisted black and poor people.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 22, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> I can quote my post again, if you want. You're literally judging someone known to be an overzealous advocate for their client, someone that goes above and beyond for them, on one case that's already seen as a race-sensitive matter.
> 
> Even taking your example, the article in the OP says, "This court has found that there appears to be intentional discrimination," the judge said, but ruled there were valid reasons, beyond race, for why Black jurors were dismissed." If you've been watching (which you haven't obviously), you'd know that the prosecution tried to bring this up as the defense struck jurors, but they couldn't actually demonstrate any strikes that didn't have valid, neutral reasons in the first place. There isn't a minimum number of black people that need to be on a jury, and you do strike people that aren't going to help your client, whether you're the prosecution or the defense.
> 
> ...



We aren't talking about ONE defense lawyer involved in the case though. Did you even see what I posted recently?


----------



## Solar (Nov 22, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> We aren't talking about ONE defense lawyer involved in the case though. Did you even see what I posted recently?


The articles you're posting are primarily about ONE, which is why the AP wrote an article about ONE of the defense's lawyers garnering so much attention. The AP's articles even mention that fellow counsel are distancing themselves from that ONE lawyer because of the backlash some of that ONE's reported comments are getting. The Twitter posts you're posting, when it comes to controversy, are almost all about that ONE lawyer.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> I can quote my post again, if you want. You're literally judging someone known to be an overzealous advocate for their client, someone that goes above and beyond for them, on one case that's already seen as a race-sensitive matter.
> 
> Even taking your example, the article in the OP says, "This court has found that there appears to be intentional discrimination," the judge said, but ruled there were valid reasons, beyond race, for why Black jurors were dismissed." If you've been watching (which you haven't obviously), you'd know that the prosecution tried to bring this up as the defense struck jurors, but they couldn't actually demonstrate any strikes that didn't have valid, neutral reasons in the first place. There isn't a minimum number of black people that need to be on a jury, and you do strike people that aren't going to help your client, whether you're the prosecution or the defense.
> 
> ...



*whispers*

Thats because one of the unspoken tenants of the american justice system is that white is the default and therefore seen as the most fair.  That being said I'm sure youd agree it'd he malpractice not to use that to your advantage


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2021)

Ren. said:


> OMG you just described  yourself and the usual posters.
> 
> I  am anti Marxism, that is my doctrine, so let's go Brandon .



First of all I wasn't talking to you, nor do you understand the point I was making.

So go rate your buddies post 9999 times while foaming at the mouth over the media. Throw in more Lets go Brandon like its clever. Really owning the libs. 

Derail on topic threads with off topic Asia history with Dr.shadow. 

Have at it. You have become a caricature.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> So go rate your buddies post 9999 times while foaming at the mouth over the media. Throw in more Lets go Brandon like its clever. Really owning the libs.


Tbf, the video that LGB came from was actually pretty damn funny.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> First of all I wasn't talking to you, nor do you understand the point I was making.
> 
> So go rate your buddies post 9999 times while foaming at the mouth over the media. Throw in more Lets go Brandon like its clever. Really owning the libs.
> 
> ...


Mate you are quoting a supposed caricature ....

Your actions do not match your ad hominems.

If this was a real section we could have a  debate based on logic...

And if the let's go is nothing you could easily ignore it like you could have ignored me.

The fact that you talk about it, it worked as intended.

Liberals... Nah Marxists.

So please ignore me.


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2021)

You quoted me. When. I. Wasn't. Talking 2 u.


Clown shit
You have to defend your bf? He can speak for himself.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2021)

I am a Clown because I insult people.

Clasic.

Also stiil a clown but he is the most affected.

Mkay. 

Still can't ignore me just didn't quote.

Ok gent, have a nice day.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 23, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Now he's just being racist.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hopefully this piece of shit racist defense attorney gets disbarred.


Mistrial requests are a thing. Kyle's trial had several. And the casualties could not be referred to as victims because it implies prejudice. 

THough Kyle's mom was crying in the courtroom and she wasn't barred from the court.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 23, 2021)

@Lalisa @Alwaysmind This is what I was talking about.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 23, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> @Lalisa @Alwaysmind This is what I was talking about.



You know Lalisa is just going to argue about the semantics and just say the attorney was just reading an autopsy report.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2021)

Ah yes the crime of dirty clothes and toe nails…Chewbacka defense


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 23, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Ah yes the crime of dirty clothes and toe nails…Chewbacka defense



But those are the worst crimes of all. Fashion crimes


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 23, 2021)

Are the jurors all from the same town? Or how does that work?


----------



## Solar (Nov 23, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> @Lalisa @Alwaysmind This is what I was talking about.


Not watching the video because I'm busy. Bu this is another attorney, not the one you were previously pointing out. I'm not sure why she would say such a thing though. 


Death Certificate said:


> You know Lalisa is just going to argue about the semantics and just say the attorney was just reading an autopsy report.


It's called nuance, having relevant knowledge, not just jumping the gun. You should learn about it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But those are the worst crimes of all. Fashion crimes


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 23, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> @Lalisa @Alwaysmind This is what I was talking about.


Don't you know the bylaws in Georgia concerning running barefoot with long toenails?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 23, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Not watching the video because I'm busy. Bu this is another attorney, not the one you were previously pointing out. I'm not sure why she would say such a thing though.
> 
> It's called nuance, having relevant knowledge, not just jumping the gun. You should learn about it.


It's kind of hard to defend someone that chases down someone else. So they had to really scratch that barrel bottom.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 23, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Are the jurors all from the same town? Or how does that work?


reminds me of my socialist goblin rogue I played in a d&d campaign. I had him walk around with a manifesto I wrote and one of the tennent  was that during a trial, the jury had to be  from another kingdom so that they would be truly impartial to the case. 

The more I think about it, the more I think that my goblin's system better than what we have here now.


----------



## Solar (Nov 23, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> It's kind of hard to defend someone that chases down someone else. So they had to really scratch that barrel bottom.


Yeah lol


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 23, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Don't you know the bylaws in Georgia concerning running barefoot with long toenails?



Problem was, Arbery was wearing his white Nikes when he was killed so how would those three and their racist defense lawyer know anything about having dirty toenails as a reason to kill him?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 23, 2021)

I accept whatever the verdict will be, but I expect the hillbillies to be convicted.


----------



## Solar (Nov 23, 2021)

egressmadara said:


> I accept whatever the verdict will be, but I expect the hillbillies to be convicted.


What?

They're guilty as sin.  What do you mean "but"?  "I will accept"? They're guilty. They're done.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> It's kind of hard to defend someone that chases down someone else. So they had to really scratch that barrel bottom.


I mean, okay but Goblins walk around with their dick out and live in their own shit. Unless you're one of them fancy pants Eberron Goblins.


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 23, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> What?
> 
> They're guilty as sin.  What do you mean "but"?  "I will accept"? They're guilty. They're done.


Then...........they'll be convicted.


----------



## Pliskin (Nov 24, 2021)

Just saw a clip of the defense claiming he was deserving it because of dirty toe nails.

Just left me speechless.

This is not subtle maybe, maybe not gray area, the only reason I can see why _anyone_ let alone a lawyer could feel comfortable making that comment in a courtroom is fishing for racist jurors.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 24, 2021)

Pliskin said:


> Just saw a clip of the defense claiming he was deserving it because of dirty toe nails.
> 
> Just left me speechless.
> 
> This is not subtle maybe, maybe not gray area, the only reason I can see why _anyone_ let alone a lawyer could feel comfortable making that comment in a courtroom is fishing for racist jurors.


The defense should pay for pedicures for all the black people living in a mile radius of the defendant's house, then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 24, 2021)

Pliskin said:


> Just saw a clip of the defense claiming he was deserving it because of dirty toe nails.
> 
> Just left me speechless.
> 
> This is not subtle maybe, maybe not gray area, the only reason I can see why _anyone_ let alone a lawyer could feel comfortable making that comment in a courtroom is fishing for racist jurors.


Remember guys. homelessness is scary.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis has been found guilty on all charges.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 24, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Travis has been found guilty on all charges.


Neat. And what of his scumbag dad?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 24, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Neat. And what of his scumbag dad?


if I remember correctly it was all but one.

As for the 3rd guy, it was about half.


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 24, 2021)

All three were guilty. Good riddance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 24, 2021)

I accept the verdict.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 24, 2021)

Cool. Sentence them all to death.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 24, 2021)

What was their reaction? Could they comprehend that stalking a jogger for nonexistent reasons and then murdering him was a crime? Or was their reaction more akin to ''huh!? But we're the good guys!''


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 24, 2021)

Two correct verdicts in the past 2 weeks. Justice has been served.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 24, 2021)

Here were the verdicts:


----------



## Saishin (Nov 24, 2021)

Good! Those fuckers have been found guilty, time to send them to prison and throw away the key.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 24, 2021)

Can anyone explain why Ngo did this?


----------



## Eros (Nov 24, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Can anyone explain why Ngo did this?


Racists are going to let their colors shine and sometimes it includes a rainbow flag unfortunately.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Can anyone explain why Ngo did this?



Because he's a grifter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 24, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Can anyone explain why Ngo did this?



He is a piece of shit that works with white supremacists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 24, 2021)

While the murderers are all obviously evil men I think its also quite tragic for them as well. They've reached a point where their racism cost them everything. 

You often hear that white supremacy is harmful to white people too and we can see this on display. These people all had lives of their own but because they've been trained to view black people as subhuman and a danger they now lost all of that. It was just a normal day for them before the sight of a black man inspired such dread in them that they felt they simply had to risk everything to ''protect themselves''

Had they not be so racist then they'd still have lived their lives as if nothing happened. But instead they'll spend the rest of their lives over an absurdly stupid fear.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 24, 2021)

And to think, they wouldn't have been arrested or sent to jail because of this. @Lalisa

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2021)

Warnock: ‘True justice’ is a Black man not having to worry about being killed while jogging
					

Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) reacted to the verdict in the trial over the murder of Ahmaud Arbery on Twitter Wednesday, saying that although he agrees with the outcome, it does not r…




					thehill.com


----------



## Solar (Nov 24, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And to think, they wouldn't have been arrested or sent to jail because of this. @Lalisa


Why are you tagging me lol


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Why are you tagging me lol


Because the lady in the last tweet looks like Edgar's wife from Men in Black.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 25, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Why are you tagging me lol



Your talk about the DAs didn't age well considering how the 3 murderers nearly got away with it due to how they were going to look the other way.


----------



## dergeist (Nov 25, 2021)

Good news, they're found guilty. Good the DA that refused should do some jail timez DAs doing what they always do (trying a case on potential verdict instead of it's merits). This may set a new precedent amongst the DAs.


----------



## Solar (Nov 25, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Because the lady in the last tweet looks like Edgar's wife from Men in Black.


It's been a while since I watched* that.


NeoTerraKnight said:


> Your talk about the DAs didn't age well considering how the 3 murderers nearly got away with it due to how they were going to look the other way.


I'm convinced that you didn't comprehend* what I was talking about.

In this thread I talked about how one defense attorney probably isn't racist. What does that have to do with some district attorneys not wanting to prosecute?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 25, 2021)

1k ppl on jury duty?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 25, 2021)

All of this could have been avoided if these white guys just minded their own fucking business 
How much of a nosy asshole of a person you gotta be to see a guy jogging and go 

“Gotta take the law into my own hands, hunt them down in my car because I think they’re stealing. Even though he’s not carrying anything with him.”


----------



## Gin (Nov 25, 2021)

good, fuck those dickheads

same ppl are always gonna say that a white man will never be jailed for killing a black man tho


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2021)

egressmadara said:


> I accept whatever the verdict will be, but I expect the hillbillies to be convicted.



These aren't hillbillies. These are rednecks. Hillbillies stand in solidarity with all the downtrodden of the world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Pliskin (Nov 25, 2021)

Gin said:


> good, fuck those dickheads
> 
> same ppl are always gonna say that a white man will never be jailed for killing a black man tho


I mean, the local authorities tried really really hard to not prosecute this in the first place.

Like, reaaaally hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2021)

Gin said:


> good, fuck those dickheads
> 
> same ppl are always gonna say that a white man will never be jailed for killing a black man tho


Literally would never have happened if that footage wasnt leaked out.  As shown by the subsequent arrests this was something the police and legal system were gonna allow if it wasnt for the footage coming out.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2021)

To the person who thought I was joking about the hillbilly/redneck dichotomy - you are mistaken. If you confuse the two in a Hillbilly's home turf, you're done for. Educate yourself on the history and  meaning of words before misusing then to your detriment.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 25, 2021)

And now this person is booked to jail.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2021)

Gave you the Rittenhouse for this conviction.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And now this person is booked to jail.


Already posted.


----------



## Eros (Nov 25, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> To the person who thought I was joking about the hillbilly/redneck dichotomy - you are mistaken. If you confuse the two in a Hillbilly's home turf, you're done for. Educate yourself on the history and  meaning of words before misusing then to your detriment.


Omg, hillbillies are crazier. Stay the fuck away.


----------



## Gin (Nov 25, 2021)

i always interpreted redneck as any conservative southerner, hillbillies as potentially dangerous and most likely inbred individuals who live out in the woods/swamps and barely exist via social norms eg. the hills have eyes

both vote trump tho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Solar (Nov 25, 2021)

Parallax said:


> *whispers*
> 
> Thats because one of the unspoken tenants of the american justice system is that white is the default and therefore seen as the most fair.  That being said I'm sure youd agree it'd he malpractice not to use that to your advantage


Depending on the facts of the case, the people you strike will be different. One would obviously mess up if they didn't strike people that could hurt their side if there is a solid reason to strike them. People have been removed simply because they've looked at the defendent the wrong way.


----------



## Art of Run (Nov 25, 2021)

As Parallax noted, there was enough opportunity for this case to be buried but, due to what feels like several stunning displays of incompetent malice, that did not happen. I'm glad the family of Ahmaud at least have this closure, but it is nonetheless worth noting that this could've easily just not been recorded and we'd have just had another dead guy on our hands with very little follow up.

Whatever, I'll take it for now.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2021)

I still remember this: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-arbery-investigator-testifies-idUSKBN23B2H4. Chilling.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 25, 2021)

Gin said:


> *i always interpreted redneck as any conservative southerner*, hillbillies as potentially dangerous and most likely inbred individuals who live out in the woods/swamps and barely exist via social norms eg. the hills have eyes
> 
> both vote trump tho


Thats not what a redneck is


----------



## Gin (Nov 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Thats not what a redneck is


conservative white* southerner

sorry

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 25, 2021)

Gin said:


> conservative white* southerner
> 
> sorry



Plenty of black and hispanic rednecks to


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2021)

Gin said:


> barely exist via social norms


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Plenty of black and hispanic rednecks to



Nah dawg


----------



## Eros (Nov 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Plenty of black and hispanic rednecks to


Nah. It's a white Thang. Confederate flags and a big fuck you.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 25, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Nah dawg



Yea no i live in Georgia and we have plenty of red necks that are black and hispanic. Yes including ones with a confederate flag on their pickup trucks


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yea no i live in Georgia and we have plenty of red necks that are black and hispanic. Yes including ones with a confederate flag on their pickup trucks



Those arent rednecks those are something else


----------



## hammer (Nov 25, 2021)

theyre called rednecks literally because white people get sunburn easily

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 25, 2021)

hammer said:


> theyre called rednecks literally because white people get sunburn easily


Exactly, and they would be offended by non-whites identifying as rednecks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 25, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Those arent rednecks those are something else



Its 2021 i thought we were passed telling people what they can identify as?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 26, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Its 2021 i thought we were passed telling people what they can identify as?


It’s 2022, we have reached the Point of Liberty in which not only you can identify as whatever you want, but everyone else is free to identify everyone else as whatever they want.

it’s why I identify you as a cinnamon rice roll.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2021)

RavenSupreme said:


> it’s why I identify you as a cinnamon rice roll.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Nah dawg


My sister married a half black redneck, he's about as light as me and he can sunburn, but he is basically as close to black good ol' boys as you can get.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Nov 26, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My sister married a half black redneck, he's about as light as me and he can sunburn, but he is basically as close to black good ol' boys as you can get.


Meanwhile I have been told by rednecks that dating black men is wrong. Go figure.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 26, 2021)

You guys got some explaining to do. @reiatsuflow @TraderJoe @dergeist


----------



## dergeist (Nov 26, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> You guys got some explaining to do. @reiatsuflow @TraderJoe @dergeist



Some random shithole site is all I see, either way what has that got to do with us

Also, your poll showed that 2.5x more republicans thought they should be found guilty compared to the no. So you might want to add another L to your collection

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> You guys got some explaining to do. @reiatsuflow @TraderJoe @dergeist


SHOCK POLL: REPUBLICANS RACIST

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 26, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Some random shithole site is all I see, either way what has that got to do with us
> 
> Also, your poll showed that 2.5x more republicans thought they should be found guilty compared to the no. So you might want to add another L to your collection


Lmao why the hell do we need to explain this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 26, 2021)

I'll only explain it if you make a perspectives thread for me called Reistuflow Explains Why So Many Republicans Weren't Sure If The 3 Men Involved In The Arbery Shooting Should Be Guilty Of Murder and put a nice scenic image in the thread too, a meadow or sunset or something.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 26, 2021)

Get rekt you racist cunts.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2021)

If I had things my way they'd be tied to the back of pick up truck and driven for 1000 miles at 10 mph. If they're still alive, boiled alive.

What they did was sickening. I wish the worse on any blood relative who still thinks fondly of them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 26, 2021)

Another trial where the bullshit "citizen's arrest" defense was defeated, nice. The sooner that bullshit law is erased from the books, the better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 26, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Another trial where the bullshit "citizen's arrest" defense was defeated, nice. The sooner that bullshit law is erased from the books, the better.



I should use this opportunity to throw canada under the bus and say they apparently have more expansive citizen's arrest laws than many places in the u.s. @Alwaysmind big if true.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 26, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Meanwhile I have been told by rednecks that dating black men is wrong. Go figure.


Let me get this straight, they know you are gay, and are completely fine with that, but yet have a problem if you climb a dark sycamore?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 26, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Another trial where the bullshit "citizen's arrest" defense was defeated, nice. The sooner that bullshit law is erased from the books, the better.


Well, what they did didn't fit into the confines of the citizens arrest law.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 26, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Well, what they did didn't fit into the confines of the citizens arrest law.



This law shouldn't even exist in the first place, by the way, Georgia actually just repealed this law in response to this case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 26, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> This law shouldn't even exist in the first place, by the way, Georgia actually just repealed this law in response to this case.


Which is funny, because again, it was shown in court that what they did was not a citizens arrest and didn't fit the law.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 26, 2021)

"You know that case that had nothing to do with the citizens arrest law?"

"Yeah"

"Well, we need to repeal that law because of that case." Lmao


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 26, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Which is funny, because again, it was shown in court that what they did was not a citizens arrest and didn't fit the law.



I reiterate my point, that law shouldn't even exist in the first place, regardless if what they did fit that law or not. "Citizen's arrest" is a ridiculous concept to me, in fact when I hear someone is using this as a defense, either accused or defense, I will automatically become suspicious on them and become (and I know I shouldn't) biased against them.

Not to say other laws or designations that deal with those problems shouldn't exist.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 26, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> I reiterate my point, that law shouldn't even exist in the first place, regardless if what they did fit that law or not. "Citizen's arrest" is a ridiculous concept to me, in fact when I hear someone is using this as a defense, either accused or defense, I will automatically become suspicious on them and become (and I know I shouldn't) biased against them.
> 
> Not to say other laws or designations that deal with those problems shouldn't exist.


Yeah, I heard you. I'm not going to try to convince you to change your mind. Just think it's funny this is the case to make them repeal the CA law.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 26, 2021)

Jesus don't call it the CA law or I'll want to repeal it too smh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 26, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Jesus don't call it the CA law or I'll want to repeal it too smh.


Gunners posted in my thread dose this mean Im off his ignore?! ;4;


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 26, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Gunners posted in my thread dose this mean Im off his ignore?! ;4;


I hear that everytime you mention the ignore he puts you on it again.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 26, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Yeah, I heard you. I'm not going to try to convince you to change your mind. Just think it's funny this is the case to make them repeal the CA law.



Maybe they just realized the CA law is bullshit regardless if this case falls under it or not? Like this case brought attention to the existence of this law, they said "oh yes, we have that ridiculous law, let's repeal it" and they did.


----------



## Eros (Nov 26, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Let me get this straight, they know you are gay, and are completely fine with that, but yet have a problem if you climb a dark sycamore?


It was a bi redneck woman who once said this to me.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 26, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Maybe they just realized the CA law is bullshit regardless if this case falls under it or not? Like this case brought attention to the existence of this law, they said "oh yes, we have that ridiculous law, let's repeal it" and they did.


Plenty of cases before now that brought attention to the CA law, and actually had to do with it, as I'm sure you know because you dislike it so much. Its just funny they chose this case to draw that line. Just looks silly, don't know what else to say.


----------



## Eros (Nov 26, 2021)

I like the idea of SCOTUS declaring that CA laws violate due process of law and are therefore unconstitutional. That would save a lot of trouble.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 26, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> I hear that everytime you mention the ignore he puts you on it again.


Lol what really? XD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I like the idea of SCOTUS declaring that CA laws violate due process of law and are therefore unconstitutional. That would save a lot of trouble.


But the court is pretty right leaning and what would racists use to detain people they have no business detaining


----------



## Eros (Nov 26, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But the court is pretty right leaning and what would racists use to detain people they have no business detaining


That's why it probably won't happen.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 26, 2021)

Jogging. yeah right. Apparently he was spotted numerous time walking around mad suspect.
Abrey was up to no good obviously. But they were stupid to gun him down. It was paranoia which can lead to dangerous decisions when carrying.

The race factor is bullshit.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Jogging. yeah right. Apparently he was spotted numerous time walking around mad suspect.
> Abrey was up to no good obviously. But they were stupid to gun him down. It was paranoia which can lead to dangerous decisions when carrying.
> 
> The race factor is bullshit.



You're a fucking idiot

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Jogging. yeah right. Apparently he was spotted numerous time walking around mad suspect.
> Abrey was up to no good obviously. But they were stupid to gun him down. It was paranoia which can lead to dangerous decisions when carrying.
> 
> The race factor is bullshit.


Up to no good like...looking in houses that are being built? People do that shit all of the time. I live in a neighborhood with new construction and my roommates and I used to go into houses that weren't built and look in them a lot, sometimes we came to the house I live in and did that. 

That's not suspicious unless you're just wanting to be racist.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 26, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Up to no good like...looking in houses that are being built? People do that shit all of the time. I live in a neighborhood with new construction and my roommates and I used to go into houses that weren't built and look in them a lot, sometimes we came to the house I live in and did that.
> 
> That's not suspicious unless you're just wanting to be racist.


was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.

Perception is reality.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 26, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I like the idea of SCOTUS declaring that CA laws violate due process of law and are therefore unconstitutional. That would save a lot of trouble.


The law doesn't violate due process, so I don't think this will happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 26, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> The law doesn't violate due process, so I don't think this will happen.


The other thing is that these laws were drawn up specifically so that people could hunt down slaves, and slavery is now against the law. That's why the 14th Amendment could possibly be applied. It is a long shot though.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
> He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.
> 
> Perception is reality.



That says more about the neighborhood than Arbery himself. You do know what Sundown Towns are, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
> He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.
> 
> Perception is reality.


People go to neighborhoods they don't live in and look at houses. There's not at lot you can do in a house that's being built. That's why they don't have to worry about you going into them. They have no walls or anything and you can just walk right through and wander around. 

Perception is reality is the kind of shit you'll say here, but you'll swear when some minority tells you about the reality they live that they're full of shit. 



NeoTerraKnight said:


> That says more about the neighborhood than Arbery himself. You do know what Sundown Towns are, right?


He probably thinks they're towns where he can't get his Sunny Delight or some shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 27, 2021)

how the heck are people justifying trespassing onto others ground and just look at stuff being build there?

the ground already belongs to someone. The house being build does too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He probably thinks they're towns where he can't get his Sunny Delight or some shit.


who would live in such a horrific town!?  
j/k

You know,  i've never had a sunny delight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 27, 2021)

My dumbass had to look up Sunny Delight just to realize it's SunnyD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Jogging. yeah right. Apparently he was spotted numerous time walking around mad suspect.
> Abrey was up to no good obviously. But they were stupid to gun him down. It was paranoia which can lead to dangerous decisions when carrying.
> 
> The race factor is bullshit.





T-Bag said:


> was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
> He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.
> 
> Perception is reality.



Amazing. Despite being a corpse for more than a year, proven to be innocent and unarmed, there's always a jackass trying to victim blame.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 27, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> Amazing. Despite being a corpse for more than a year, proven to be innocent and unarmed, there's always a jackass trying to victim blame.


You could be innocent and unarmed but if you're walking around mad suspect...it's going to create this perception that you're dangerous and that's not something you wanna do when the guy across from you is carrying.
Cops kill unarmed/innocent people all the time because of the perception of danger the victim creates. You understand, yes?

I'm not arguing Arbery was dangerous but the perception he gave definitely was. That's why he's dead. But go ahead and take the easy and lazy route and say it was because of his skin color. That's the furthest you're able to think.

EDIT: Although it's fair to admit being black likely made his situation worse. Again, perceptions.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 27, 2021)

t-bag just went super saiyan holy shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> I reiterate my point, that law shouldn't even exist in the first place, regardless if what they did fit that law or not. "Citizen's arrest" is a ridiculous concept to me, in fact when I hear someone is using this as a defense, either accused or defense, I will automatically become suspicious on them and become (and I know I shouldn't) biased against them.
> 
> Not to say other laws or designations that deal with those problems shouldn't exist.


America has an issue with letting past laws go and replacing them with better modern alternatives. Just look at their Constitution. They act like Moses carried it down the hill himself.

It wouldn't surprise me at all if the whole citizen's arrest thing was merely a holdover from the Wild West days when there weren't as much policing going on so laws like that made at least some sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 27, 2021)

RavenSupreme said:


> how the heck are people justifying trespassing onto others ground and just look at stuff being build there?
> 
> the ground already belongs to someone. The house being build does too.


How do people justify that trespassing and looking around on a construction site warrants being shot to death 1 week later.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
> He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.
> 
> Perception is reality.


There’s a dude from across town that walked in the ice cream shop and asked what time it was  to the cashier, and then just left. 

Mad suspect. He’s up to something. 

Gotta get my bazooka and blow him to pieces at a busy intersection.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 27, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> There’s a dude from across town that walked in the ice cream shop and asked what time it was  to the cashier, and then just left.
> 
> Mad suspect. He’s up to something.
> 
> Gotta get my bazooka and blow him to pieces at a busy intersection.


....


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 27, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> How do people justify that trespassing and looking around on a construction site warrants being shot to death 1 week later.


If people justify a killing because of non violent trespassing that’s disturbing

but that doesn’t mean trespassing in general is something we should just brush off as irrelevant. Which I read here someone doing, or at the very least apparently trying to shift what trespassing even is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 27, 2021)

RavenSupreme said:


> It’s 2022, we have reached the Point of Liberty in which not only you can identify as whatever you want, but everyone else is free to identify everyone else as whatever they want.
> 
> it’s why I *identify you as a cinnamon rice roll.*



Nicest thing someone has said to me in years tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> That says more about the neighborhood than Arbery himself. You do know what Sundown Towns are, right?


Yes. 

That's a Sundown Town. No darkies after sundown.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 27, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And to think, they wouldn't have been arrested or sent to jail because of this. @Lalisa


And she was a republican  can't wait for the deafening silence from Fox about how Republican DAs are letting criminals roam the streets


----------



## Gunners (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
> He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.
> 
> Perception is reality.



The reality is you're piece of shit. Young man is jogging, looking at homes in a state of development, but your bitch ass is trying to argue that he presented himself as a threat?

Doesn't matter if he is not from the neighborhood.  Most people would not be able to identify their neighbours in a line meaning an unfamiliar face should give you reason to believe they're an outsider. Regardless, the point is moot: neighborhoods are not closed off from society and homes in development are typically looked at by outsiders; seeing a stranger looking at a home is not cause to pursue them in your car and shoot them with a shot gun.

I want it noted that I'm not telling you to commit suicide, but I sincerely believe the world would be a better place if people like you didn't exist. 

You're a rotten piece of scum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
> He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.
> 
> Perception is reality.


Its illegal to go around neighborhoods and look at cool or fancy houses now?
I feel bad for people trying to buy a new house and take a stroll around potential neighborhoods

optical illusions happen only truth and facts are reality

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 27, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Its illegal to go around neighborhoods and look at cool or fancy houses now?
> I feel bad for people trying to buy a new house and take a stroll around potential neighborhoods
> 
> optical illusions happen only truth and facts are reality


He was technically trespassing but that's beside the point. it doesn't warrant the death penalty.
But the problem is he was at wrong place at the wrong time considering there were reports/fears going around of a burglar.

It's easy to try and see facts after the fact from where we sit, but in the heat of the moment perception is what drives people to do what they do.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
> He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.
> 
> Perception is reality.



In a free country free transit is a right regardless if the neighbors know you or not. Maybe you would like North Korea more.

And you cant citizen arrest someone for being "a threat", you have to catch them in the act.

If you want to play superhero, you better act like one.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> it doesn't warrant the death penalty.



That's all that needs to be said at this point. Anything more is just pointless victim-blaming and justifying a group of wannabe klansmen.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> He was technically trespassing but that's beside the point. it doesn't warrant the death penalty.
> But the problem is he was at wrong place at the wrong time considering there were reports/fears going around of a burglar.



So? These guys had no business trying to arrest him, unless they knew for a FACT he was trespassing rather than just suspecting it. They are not the police, if they are so worried they call the police. 

Finally, if they want to play Batman then they should remember Batman doesnt kill, even when he is getting shot at.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 27, 2021)

Ahmaud would have received a trespass warning if he was still alive. Of course, he was not the only person to trespass - more were caught on video (including women and children) and only one video confirmed him as among them. 

At any rate, trespassing is a misdemeanor, not a felony, and the citizen's arrest law in Georgia only applied to those who had reasonable grounds to suspect a felony offense or actually saw or has immediate knowledge of the crime being committed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 27, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> So? These guys had no business trying to arrest him, unless they knew for a FACT he was trespassing rather than just suspecting it. They are not the police, if they are so worried they call the police.
> 
> Finally, if they want to play Batman then they should remember Batman doesnt kill, even when he is getting shot at.



Wasn't one of them a former cop?

In my neck of the woods some years back we had a retired cop who saw someone he thought robbed a gas station and fired shots after him, not killing him but paralyzing him (he was taken off life support days later). The situation was investigated but nothing happened to the cop. I say he "thought" the man was robbing a gas station not because the man wasn't, but because to my memory he had no hard proof. The man was also unarmed.


----------



## Gin (Nov 27, 2021)

_former_ cops have no more business trying to 'arrest' random people than anyone else


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Wasn't one of them a former cop?
> 
> In my neck of the woods some years back we had a retired cop who saw someone he thought robbed a gas station and fired shots after him, not killing him but paralyzing him (he was taken off life support days later). The situation was investigated but nothing happened to the cop. I say he "thought" the man was robbing a gas station not because the man wasn't, but because to my memory he had no hard proof. The man was also unarmed.



So there was no proof the guy robbed the gas station? No follow up with the station itself? 



Gin said:


> _former_ cops have no more business trying to 'arrest' random people than anyone else



This. I can understand y'all probably got used to a certain way of doing things, but you should know the law too if you were a cop.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 27, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> So there was no proof the guy robbed the gas station? No follow up with the station itself?



I believe the guy did rob the gas station. He was unarmed, but yes he did commit a crime.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I believe the guy did rob the gas station. He was unarmed, but yes he did commit a crime.



You believe? 

If he was unarmed, that makes shooting and paralyzing him...disproportionate.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 27, 2021)

Trying to google this old story but I keep getting lost on more recent police controversy results like this one



Aegon Targaryen said:


> You believe?
> 
> If he was unarmed, that makes shooting and paralyzing him...disproportionate.



He was escaping on a motorcycle. Hindsight is 20/20, but I believe the retired officer had cause to believe the man was armed so he wasn't charged with anything, never went to trial.

I remember this story because the parents of the deceased looked like people who weren't used to engaging with the justice system and were sort of baffled that nothing was happening after the perfunctory investigation. I saw them in interviews just having an out of body experience looking so confused when they realized how limited their recourse was.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Trying to google this old story but I keep getting lost on more recent police controversy results like this one



Ok.



reiatsuflow said:


> He was escaping on a motorcycle



But didn't have a gun or pose a threat.

Why didn't the cop simply chase them?



reiatsuflow said:


> Hindsight is 20/20, but I believe the retired officer had cause to believe the man was armed so he wasn't charged with anything, never went to trial



Had cause to believe the man was armed but the man in fact wasn't armed. Hmm, I wonder what happened?



reiatsuflow said:


> I remember this story because the parents of the deceased looked like people who weren't used to engaging with the justice system and were sort of baffled that nothing was happening after the perfunctory investigation. I saw them in interviews just having an out of body experience looking so confused when they realized how limited their recourse was.



Yep, and I can kinda see why.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 27, 2021)

It's not a good situation (the victim was some 20 year old) but it's hard for people to get enough activism going around these things when the victim was committing a crime regardless of how disproportionate the response because we can all go "well don't rob a gas station and you'll be okay". This was before the floyd stuff, and the guy who was shot was also white and in a pretty obedient community that doesn't rock the boat, so it was unlikely to attract much activism.

That saying about measuring a civilization by how they treat their prisoners is a good one but I've long said the biggest issue in the US is neglect rather than outright animosity, and it's easier to neglect these things when they happen to people because they broke the law. Even when it's horrible and disproportionate and, I guess, unjust.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 27, 2021)

@reiatsuflow That case seems messed up. Need to do more research, but not only does the guy come off as a victim (the drunk driving being his worst crime from the looks of it), his treatment at the hands of the cops even before he was shot comes off as pretty shitty. And then three cops were unable to restrain him without killing him (one even outright declaring he will kill the guy)? 

He was going for a cop's gun, but it still makes me wonder why they could not neutralize some drunk dude without killing him. Fuck all of that.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's not a good situation (the victim was some 20 year old) but it's hard for people to get enough activism going around these things when the victim was committing a crime regardless of how disproportionate the response because we can all go "well don't rob a gas station and you'll be okay". This was before the floyd stuff, and the guy who was shot was also white and in a pretty obedient community that doesn't rock the boat, so it was unlikely to attract much activism.
> 
> That saying about measuring a civilization by how they treat their prisoners is a good one but I've long said the biggest issue in the US is neglect rather than outright animosity, and it's easier to neglect these things when they happen to people because they broke the law. Even when it's horrible and disproportionate and, I guess, unjust.



Agreed, unfortunately. 

I mean, this kind of binary thinking in itself is messed up. If he robbed a gas station, he should pay for that through a year of prison or so - not death. You can punish people for shit like this without killing them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Wasn't one of them a former cop?



So he had no business arresting him. Just like Trump has no business issuing executive orders.



reiatsuflow said:


> In my neck of the woods some years back we had a retired cop who saw someone he thought robbed a gas station and fired shots after him, not killing him but paralyzing him (he was taken off life support days later). The situation was investigated but nothing happened to the cop. I say he "thought" the man was robbing a gas station not because the man wasn't, but because to my memory he had no hard proof. The man was also unarmed.



That former cop had no business doing that either.

Get it through your skull guys: You. Are. Not. Batman.

If you want to play Batman, you better abide by the same rulebook as him.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 27, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> So he had no business arresting him. Just like Trump has no business issuing executive orders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed on every count. 

I'm Batman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Get it through your skull guys: You. Are. Not. Batman.
> 
> If you want to play Batman, you better abide by the same rulebook as him.





Aegon Targaryen said:


> Agreed on every count.
> 
> I'm Batman.


----------



## Azula (Nov 28, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> was he even from the neighborhood? if not.. you can see why suspicions arise. Especially when he's been doing it more than once.
> He created the illusion of being a threat regardless if it's true or not.
> 
> Perception is reality.





T-Bag said:


> You could be innocent and unarmed but if you're walking around mad suspect...it's going to create this perception that you're dangerous and that's not something you wanna do when the guy across from you is carrying.
> Cops kill unarmed/innocent people all the time because of the perception of danger the victim creates. You understand, yes?
> 
> I'm not arguing Arbery was dangerous but the perception he gave definitely was. That's why he's dead. But go ahead and take the easy and lazy route and say it was because of his skin color. That's the furthest you're able to think.



You were defending the people who stormed the capitol and the woman who forced her way in and got shot...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 28, 2021)

Azula said:


> You were defending the people who stormed the capitol and the woman who forced her way in and got shot...


No I didn't. and No I didn't..

If anything I argued against the the joke of a _narrative _"INSURRECTION". To think people believe that shit...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 28, 2021)

Azula said:


> You were defending the people who stormed the capitol and the woman who forced her way in and got shot...


Love that logic

Guy wants to look around a house under construction, isn’t seen to commit any crime and doesn’t take anything, and tries to finish his run.

“The killing was justifiable”


 Ashley Babbit is part of a angry torch wheedling mob at the capitol. She pushes past capitol police and ignores their commands to stop. She breaks several laws and a window to try and help kidnap and assault politicians.

“Her Death was a tragedy there was no need to do that…”

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 28, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Love that logic
> 
> Guy wants to look around a house under construction, isn’t seen to commit any crime and doesn’t take anything, and tries to finish his run.
> 
> ...



Yet Tamir Rice who was 12 year old deserved to die for carrying a toy gun and unlike Babbitt, is TALL!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 28, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Yet Tamir Rice who was 12 year old deserved to die for carrying a toy gun and unlike Babbitt, is TALL!


Trayvon Martin was holding a bag of skittles
He HAD to die don’t ya see!…

but not our Ashli! She was so innocent when she broke that window and acted violently

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 28, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Wasn't one of them a former cop?
> 
> In my neck of the woods some years back we had a retired cop who saw someone he thought robbed a gas station and fired shots after him, not killing him but paralyzing him (he was taken off life support days later). The situation was investigated but nothing happened to the cop. I say he "thought" the man was robbing a gas station not because the man wasn't, but because to my memory he had no hard proof. The man was also unarmed.


If he had actual good evidence to think he was armed, then the suspect started to flee in the direction of people, then the shot would be justified. The fact he didn't is negligent, If that's how the story went I'm actually surprised he wasn't charged.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 28, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Trayvon Martin was holding a bag of skittles
> He HAD to die don’t ya see!…
> 
> but not our Ashli! She was so innocent when she broke that window and acted violently


I thought the capitol police were very lenient with those people, I guess maybe it was hard to shoot individuals when it is so crowded and you could end up hitting multiple people, that probably had something to do with it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 28, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> I thought the capitol police were very lenient with those people, I guess maybe it was hard to shoot individuals when it is so crowded and you could end up hitting multiple people, that probably had something to do with it.


Some were some also got bear mace to the face


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 28, 2021)

Police forces in any given country tent to support right wing and fascist protests more then they do liberal ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 28, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> If he had actual good evidence to think he was armed, then the suspect started to flee in the direction of people, then the shot would be justified. The fact he didn't is negligent, If that's how the story went I'm actually surprised he wasn't charged.


Hence  aka involuntary manslaughter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 28, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Some were some also got bear mace to the face


What I meant was, there was quite a few justified shooting scenarios, that never took place. Then again like I said, probably wasn't a lot of safe shots.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 28, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Hence  aka involuntary manslaughter.


I don't know how to respond to you Shinra, I'm going to give you a like and leave it there.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 28, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> What I meant was, there was quite a few justified shooting scenarios, that never took place. Then again like I said, probably wasn't a lot of safe shots.


On that day, the cops could have shot one protester and then get over taken by 50 others who would have tackled them to the ground


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 28, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> On that day, the cops could have shot one protester and then get over taken by 50 others who would have tackled them to the ground


They were already being over taken.


----------



## Eros (Nov 28, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> I don't know how to respond to you Shinra, I'm going to give you a like and leave it there.


I was simply pointing out a possibility had the prosecutor actually given a damn. They are supposed to be the experts.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 28, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> They were already being over taken.


Yeah exactly


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 28, 2021)

If you takeover overtaken you get taken over.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 28, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> If you takeover overtaken you get taken over.


Did you at least eat turkey on Thanksgiving?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 28, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Did you at least eat turkey on Thanksgiving?



Closest I got was chicken.

I didn't visit family this year and I don't have roommates, what am I doing getting a big turkey meal for myself? Thanksgiving is for family.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Nov 28, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Closest I got was chicken.
> 
> I didn't visit family this year and I don't have roommates, what am I doing getting a big turkey meal for myself? Thanksgiving is for family.


I try to at least enjoy turkey on turkey day. To each there own I suppose. Turkey makes you tired anyway.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 28, 2021)

Well now I feel like a punk ass buster bitch.


----------



## Eros (Nov 28, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Well now I feel like a punk ass buster bitch.


It's not our fault you don't like turkey.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 28, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> ....


Perception is a reality.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 28, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> There’s a dude from across town that walked in the ice cream shop and asked what time it was  to the cashier, and then just left.
> 
> Mad suspect. He’s up to something.
> 
> Gotta get my bazooka and blow him to pieces at a busy intersection.





T-Bag said:


> ....





Alwaysmind said:


> Perception is a reality.


Plus I’m sure that guy took a penny from the penny tray. Pennines havnt been a thing here since 2013 here, 

did he really do something bad? We will never know.


----------



## Eros (Nov 28, 2021)

Did anyone else watch the news spread about the case? I watched it earlier on Hulu.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 29, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Police forces in any given country tent to support right wing and fascist protests more then they do liberal ones



It depends on the type of country. In Venezuela I think they are leftists.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 29, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Perception is a reality.



Perception influences reality, but it isnt per se reality. Otherwise these 3 guys would had been acquitted on their perception of the jogger being a threat.


----------



## Eros (Nov 29, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Perception influences reality, but it isnt per se reality. Otherwise these 3 guys would had been acquitted on their perception of the jogger being a threat.


That's kind of like how during the Bubonic Plague, Christians thought that their lives would be spared if they killed Jews.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 29, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's kind of like how during the Bubonic Plague, Christians thought that their lives would be spared if they killed Jews.



Sounds like ritual sacrifice under another name.


----------



## Eros (Nov 29, 2021)

Orochibuto said:


> Sounds like ritual sacrifice under another name.


Well, in some ways, yes. However, it's also using some kind of excuse to justify malicious murder. Ritual sacrifice is also murder.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 30, 2021)

And who says local news is small?









						The Key Role a Local Newspaper Played in the Trial Over Ahmaud Arbery's Murder
					

With three men convicted in Ahmaud Arbery's killing, the importance of local papers in exposing such stories is clear—even as their future is in jeopardy




					time.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 7, 2022)

I would have preferred death penalty but I guess life without parole isn't so bad.

I hope those shit head suffer.

Were the cops who didn't do anything for months sentenced some punishment yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 7, 2022)

Bit much, life in prison with possibility of parole would be better


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 7, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> Bit much, life in prison with possibility of parole would be better


No, they guy they killed being alive would be better.

they thought they were on some John Wayne  John McCain shit. Fuck em.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 7, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> Bit much, life in prison with possibility of parole would be better


If you murder someone parole should never be on the table. The deceased doesn't get to parole being dead after 20 or 30 years, so why should  his killers? Society is better off with the McMichael's off the street.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 7, 2022)

Blitzomaru said:


> No, they guy they killed being alive would be better.
> 
> they thought they were on some John Wayne  John McCain shit. Fuck em.


They're not serial killers who have sex with the bodies

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2022)

Life without the possibility of parole is a justified sentence and I completely agree with it. The killing wasn't some accident, they chased the man down in the street. I have no sympathy for them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 7, 2022)

One of them got life with parole possibility, that'll do


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2022)

^Good to see that you concede the father and son deserve life without parole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 7, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> They're not serial killers who have sex with the bodies


You’re saying their remaining life is worth more than the life they ended? 
fuck outta here. They forfeited their lives when they snuffed out his cause their tiny dick having asses wanted to feel like heroes when that shit only happens in movies.


----------



## Eros (Jan 7, 2022)

Blitzomaru said:


> You’re saying their remaining life is worth more than the life they ended?
> fuck outta here. They forfeited their lives when they snuffed out his cause their tiny dick having asses wanted to feel like heroes when that shit only happens in movies.


When you consider the starting point, this is actually a great outcome. They were going to get away with the crime if the original prosecutor had his way. This is a win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> When you consider the starting point, this is actually a great outcome. They were going to get away with the crime if the original prosecutor had his way. This is a win.


A huge one. And these bastards will never be released.


----------



## Eros (Jan 7, 2022)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> A huge one. And these bastards will never be released.


Given the changing demography of Georgia, the chances are definitely slim.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jan 8, 2022)

Fair


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 8, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> When you consider the starting point, this is actually a great outcome. They were going to get away with the crime if the original prosecutor had his way. This is a win.


Agree, this is a pretty neat case of underdog justice. 

Local authorities wanted to pull all levers to let them off with a slap on the wrist, but they could not after too much spotlight attention


.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 8, 2022)

The audacity, I fucking swear. This is the same shit Candace Owens tried to say about Chauvin's guilty verdict. Never mind that they hunted down a man in the streets and killed him, the judge was pressured into giving them a sentence that they completely deserve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 9, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> The audacity, I fucking swear. This is the same shit Candace Owens tried to say about Chauvin's guilty verdict. Never mind that they hunted down a man in the streets and killed him, the judge was pressured into giving them a sentence that they completely deserve.



I mean, it is the lawyer, they will try and are entitled to do whatever they can to let their client free, even if it is Hitler.

The anger should be directed at the perpetrators 100%, a lawyer being audacious and outrageous, is a lawyer doing his/her job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 9, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> The audacity, I fucking swear. This is the same shit Candace Owens tried to say about Chauvin's guilty verdict. Never mind that they hunted down a man in the streets and killed him, the judge was pressured into giving them a sentence that they completely deserve.


The footage was quite damning.


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> The footage was quite damning.


the square footage or the cubic?
j/k


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jan 9, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> I mean, it is the lawyer, they will try and are entitled to do whatever they can to let their client free, even if it is Hitler.
> 
> The anger should be directed at the perpetrators 100%, a lawyer being audacious and outrageous, is a lawyer doing his/her job.



I think  lawyers have pretty much no compassion. They are only motivated by money and they don't care who is the person they help. Kinda strange job. But it depends how you look at it.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 9, 2022)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I think  lawyers have pretty much no compassion. They are only motivated by money and they don't care who is the person they help. Kinda strange job. But it depends how you look at it.....



The problem is that the system first world democracies have, the Adversarial System forces it to be that way. In the AS, the prosecution will almost always try to 100% prosecute you for the longest sentence, even if they believe you are innocent. This is why drug possession laws are still a problem despite nigh universal citizen disapproval.

Thus the lawyer has to defend 100% the case it takes, going for acquittal even if they think the client is Hitler 2.0. There is no other way because it is the only way to counter the prosecution, who you should always assume to be malicious and merciless.

See, this is why it is adversarial, it isnt about justice or the truth, it is about 2 sides having a verbal wrestling match with the judge as referee. That is all there is to it, you have a guy that wants to powebomb your client in the ring, so you better go all out and counter with all those legal KO holds you know. It is about winning a fight. Literally all cases are versus matches, for example United States v. Ghislaine Maxwell.

And the thing is.... this bizarre system is actually strangely the best and most effective one we got. Because the other system which was supposed to be about finding the truth, called Inquisitorial, produced a lot of human rights violations and unfair imprisonments, because unsurprisingly it turns out, you cant trust the government to fairly seek the truth and not abuse its power.

So, the same way we came to the conclusion you cant trust the government with power and that the only way to avoid a dictatorship, is to divide power among 3 competing branches that check and limit each other. The only way to have a more or less fair justice system is to divide judicial power among 2 competing parties and turn it into s boxing match. And hope that truth will emerge as a byproduct of this combat.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> I mean, it is the lawyer, they will try and are entitled to do whatever they can to let their client free, even if it is Hitler.


And people are entitled to respond to claims made by the lawyer and show why those claims are not valid. You can defend Hitler all you want, I would still explain why your argument in his defense is bullshit based on his actions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 31, 2022)

I dont understand what is the problem, they are serving life in prison and will not get any shorter.



> Merritt called federal prison "a country club compared to state prison," saying the facilities are less populated, have better funding and are "generally more accommodating" than state holding facilities, according to tweets from his account.



Uh, cool? This is how all prisons should be. In prison you lose your freedom, thats it, they are not supposed to be places of suffering and misery, the fact people think ot does and encourage it, speak for the utterly fucked up nature of the US justice system.



> "By admitting they were motivated by hate when they hunted & murdered Ahmaud Arbery these men get to transfer to safer, less crowded & more orderly federal detention facilities,"



Prisons being unsafe, overcrowded, disordered holes is not supposed to be a good thing...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jan 31, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont understand what is the problem, they are serving life in prison and will not get any shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their plea deal has been rejected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jan 31, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> Uh, cool? This is how all prisons should be. In prison you lose your freedom, thats it, they are not supposed to be places of suffering and misery, the fact people think ot does and encourage it, speak for the utterly fucked up nature of the US justice system.


Normally I'd be very sympathetic to that argumentation but its rather telling that this chance for better condition is offered to people who went out of their way to hunt down and murder someone for no reason, as opposed to prisoners in jail for more minor or at least more understandable offenses. What makes it more awkward is that the justice system was already caught conspiring in their favor which considering the nature of the crimes becomes very problematic.

What we have here is two ruthless killers who the police first attempted not to prosecute and who are now tried to be given far better prison conditions than other inmates. One could quickly come to the assumption that these monsters are given preferential treatment precisely because they were angry white men who got caught, that the system is pulling strings for them because on some level the system sympathizes with what they did.

And that doesn't even have to be the case. But its a VERY bad look in a case where many things already looked very shady. Its the last impression that the American legal system should give a society that's already highly divided on the issue of black people getting murdered and the killers getting away with it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 8, 2022)

Father and son sentenced to life in prison, neighbor gets 35 years for federal hate crimes in killing of Ahmaud Arbery​Travis and Greg McMichael and their neighbor William "Roddie" Bryan must serve their sentences in state prison, a judge ruled.

Aug. 8, 2022, 11:06 AM EDT / Updated Aug. 8, 2022, 4:55 PM EDT

The father and son convicted of murdering Ahmaud Arbery were both given an additional sentence of life in prison Monday on federal hate crime charges, while their neighbor was sentenced to 35 years in prison.

A judge also required that Travis McMichael, 36, Greg McMichael, 66, and William “Roddie” Bryan, 52, serve their sentences in state prison, not federal prison as had been requested by their attorneys.

"A young man is dead. Ahmaud Arbery will be forever 25. And what happened, a jury found, happened because he’s Black," U.S. District Judge Lisa Godbey Wood said during Greg McMichael's sentencing.

The McMichaels and Bryan, who are all white, were found guilty in February on federal hate crime charges in the killing of Arbery, a Black man who was running in their neighborhood when the defendants confronted him in February 2020. The three men were convicted of all of the federal charges against them, including hate crimes, attempted kidnapping and the use of a firearm to commit a crime.

Prosecutors sought life sentences for all three men.

However, Godbey Wood said she thought it was necessary to distinguish Bryan from the McMichaels, in part because unlike his neighbors, he did not bring a gun with him when the men chased Arbery.

"It is not lost on the court that two men brought guns to that situation that had their worst effect and you weren’t one of them," she said. She added, however, that Bryan was “still deserving of an awfully long sentence."

"By the time you serve your federal sentence, you will be close to 90 years old. But again, Mr. Arbery never got the chance to be 26," she said. "I determined that the sentence imposed is a very lengthy summary and it is one that has been earned."

Prosecutor Tara Lyons called the sentencing hearings “the end of at least one chapter in an excruciatingly painful journey for Ahmaud Arbery’s family, for his community and for an entire nation that has wept for Ahmaud.”

The men were sentenced separately, in back-to-back trials on Monday.

Amy Lee Copeland, Travis McMichael’s attorney, asked during his sentencing that the judge allow her client to serve his sentence in federal prison because, she said, he had received “hundreds of threats” and would probably be killed in state custody. A.J. Balbo, an attorney for Greg McMichael, told the judge he was medically "not fit" to serve his sentence in state prison.

Both Copeland and Balbo also said they were concerned about an investigation by the Department of Justice into inmate violence in the Georgia state prison system.

The prosecution and members of Arbery’s family asked that the McMichaels serve their sentences in state prison. 

Travis McMichael, whose sentence is life plus 10 years, declined to speak before the judge announced her decision.

His father, whose life sentence includes an additional seven years, addressed Arbery's family, telling them “the loss you’ve endured is beyond description. There’s no words for it.”

Article continued at link: 








						Father and son sentenced to life in prison, neighbor gets 35 years for federal hate crimes in killing of Ahmaud Arbery
					

Travis and Greg McMichael and their neighbor William "Roddie" Bryan must serve their sentences in state prison, a judge ruled.




					www.nbcnews.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 8, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> Father and son sentenced to life in prison, neighbor gets 35 years for federal hate crimes in killing of Ahmaud Arbery​Travis and Greg McMichael and their neighbor William "Roddie" Bryan must serve their sentences in state prison, a judge ruled.
> 
> Aug. 8, 2022, 11:06 AM EDT / Updated Aug. 8, 2022, 4:55 PM EDT
> 
> ...



Thanks for updating!


----------



## Toph (Aug 8, 2022)

we off that gregory mcmichael, travis mcmichael and william bryan jr pack tonight
roll that shit, light that shit, smoke that shit
rest in piss bozos try not to drop that soap

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Aug 9, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> His father, whose life sentence includes an additional seven years, addressed Arbery's family, telling them “the loss you’ve endured is beyond description. There’s no words for it.”


It’s interesting that the racist murderer has some kind of remorse for his actions

I always wonder about these things like do these kind of people literally have plain malice in their hearts when doing such things?

I see reports of former Nazi Soliders saying they literally didn’t even think when doing their acts. Like they reduced human suffering to like a 9-5 job that they clocked in to and then clocked out of like as if they worked in a factory that produced pain and suffering.

it’s so fascinating when the law catches up to these types of people and they themselves start to wonder why they do such things so nonchalantly like it’s entirely normal to hate and murder and rape and discriminate against people

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 9, 2022)

CoopoNitro7 said:


> I see reports of former Nazi Soliders saying they literally didn’t even think when doing their acts. Like they reduced human suffering to like a 9-5 job that they clocked in to and then clocked out of like as if they worked in a factory that produced pain and suffering.
> it’s so fascinating when the law catches up to these types of people and they themselves start to wonder why they do such things so nonchalantly like it’s entirely normal to hate and murder and rape and discriminate against people


Then And Now did a pretty good video on this topic:


----------

